# Any 1 applying for ACS after 8th Feb 2010??



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Guys,
Pls update this thread who are yet to apply for ACS skill assessment after 8th Feb 2010. 

*Most IMP dates:*
POINTS TEST will change from 12th Feb and will be open for public on *12th March*.
[URL="http://immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-points-test.pdf"[/URL]

CSL will cease to exist somewhere around *June/July*.

As applicants are yet to apply for skill assessment some comments from experts can help to cope the new change, this thread might be useful.


----------



## naga_kishore (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi all,
Even I'm planning to apply for ACS now, but very much confused after the 8th feb thing.. 

It wud be of great help if anyone can post in their comments on the pros and cons of applying now...


Thanks in advance


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Kishore,
I shall be applying on 19th march 2010.

*PROS*
1. If we get +ve assessment from ACS before new SOl is implemented, we are in CSL and can benefit of priority no 4.

*CONS*
1. Point Test will be changing on 12th March 2010, so this is one of the hurdle if we don't qualify.

I suggest waiting till new point test and then applying for ACS would eliminite few risks. 

Keep posing, as such doubts may lead us to more understanding of such abrupt changes. 



naga_kishore said:


> Hi all,
> Even I'm planning to apply for ACS now, but very much confused after the 8th feb thing..
> 
> It wud be of great help if anyone can post in their comments on the pros and cons of applying now...
> ...


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

So there would be no CSL in June/July or what ??  I was looking forward to applying in july :S.. 



Gaurav said:


> Hello Guys,
> Pls update this thread who are yet to apply for ACS skill assessment after 8th Feb 2010.
> 
> *Most IMP dates:*
> ...


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm planning to apply once the new SOL list is out.. 

But if anyone has got CSL, don't wait a second.. apply immediately..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Welcome Sunil,faheem,Kishore,

The botomline is if u have been assessed for MODL+CSL by ACS, apply to DIAC ASAP, ther is no harm if u have 120 points for independant visa.

And for those (like me) who are yet to apply to ACS for some reason or another, we have to be little more cautious abt the new POINT TEST which DIAC will release after 12th March (exactly 1 month ahead from today).

This may be aggod point if they bring the point requirement from 120 to 115 who knows; something good might also happen. 


sunilphilip14 said:


> I'm planning to apply once the new SOL list is out..
> 
> But if anyone has got CSL, don't wait a second.. apply immediately..


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hello Guys,
> Pls update this thread who are yet to apply for ACS skill assessment after 8th Feb 2010.
> 
> *Most IMP dates:*
> ...


Hi All,

I have submitted my papers to ACS on the dated 01-02-10. What will affect on my application? pls update any one.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

What score ur reaching?
It all now depends upon score........
U will get CSL so priority 4 but most of the ppl affected due to the 8th Feb news is due to the elimination of MODL points.



era7bd said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted my papers to ACS on the dated 01-02-10. What will affect on my application? pls update any one.


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Guarav,

i have sent my application to ACS in the first week of december 2009 and my credit card got charged on 9th. Since then I am keep on checking the status and since last two weeks its showing IN PROCESS and new change is "Event Type : PASA" since yesterday.

Date Received :	07-December-2009
Event Type ASA
Status :	In process
Managed By :	Pileny Nata
Registered Post No :	

I am also concerned what will happen now ..I am "Computing Professional (ORACLE) and was in MODL+CSL both....If I will be assessed in 3 weeks and got +ve result what will happen to my case to DIAC? will i get MODL+CSL points or new changes will affect me also? Lots of fill in the blanks from DIAC not clear at all. Confused 




Gaurav said:


> What score ur reaching?
> It all now depends upon score........
> U will get CSL so priority 4 but most of the ppl affected due to the 8th Feb news is due to the elimination of MODL points.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Zahid,
New changes will not be imposed on the candidate by ACS/DIAC, if the candidate has filed his application before the changes are anounced.
Nothing to worry in ur case, just on getting +ve assessment from ACS apply ASAP to DIAC, on doing so ur application will be processed before the CSL is banished. U will still enjoy priority processing. 

All the best.



zahidzia said:


> Guarav,
> 
> i have sent my application to ACS in the first week of december 2009 and my credit card got charged on 9th. Since then I am keep on checking the status and since last two weeks its showing IN PROCESS and new change is "Event Type : PASA" since yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh what a relief...thanks Gurav. Can you provide a reference of the web where you have read this about applicants who applied before new changes notification? just want to go through for my understanding and can help other people in my friends and family circle like you did to me 




Gaurav said:


> Zahid,
> New changes will not be imposed on the candidate by ACS/DIAC, if the candidate has filed his application before the changes are anounced.
> Nothing to worry in ur case, just on getting +ve assessment from ACS apply ASAP to DIAC, on doing so ur application will be processed before the CSL is banished. U will still enjoy priority processing.
> 
> All the best.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I have read all the Pdfs on immi.gov.au and this is what i have understood. :focus: also confirmed this from some senior expats on this site. 

BTW, can u share ur time line with us, so that the ppl like me who are yet to apply for ACS might get better idea abt the processing speed. 

Cheerzzz
NB: I am gaurav, not GURAV.


zahidzia said:


> Oh what a relief...thanks Gurav. Can you provide a reference of the web where you have read this about applicants who applied before new changes notification? just want to go through for my understanding and can help other people in my friends and family circle like you did to me


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

hey gaurav..

all this time i was thinking that IT people can claim only MODL..but I have seen many stating 'MODL+CSL'. So that means a person with .Net can still go for CSL before mid 2010? So basically MODL for IT is for claiming points only?

please suggest..

Sunil


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

U have catched the correct strings, in CSL list there is only 1 SOL for IT (ie Computing Professionals(having specialisation)).
For us MODL+CSL is noting but CSL only.
now MODL will not give u points but only priority in processing; provided u have met the minimum passing mark (120 for independant subclass of PR visa).



sunilphilip14 said:


> hey gaurav..
> 
> all this time i was thinking that IT people can claim only MODL..but I have seen many stating 'MODL+CSL'. So that means a person with .Net can still go for CSL before mid 2010? So basically MODL for IT is for claiming points only?
> 
> ...


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> U have catched the correct strings, in CSL list there is only 1 SOL for IT (ie Computing Professionals(having specialisation)).
> For us MODL+CSL is noting but CSL only.
> now MODL will not give u points but only priority in processing; provided u have met the minimum passing mark (120 for independant subclass of PR visa).


thanks gaurav..

so since after the 8th feb change.. apart from the points, is it possible for us to apply for ACS and get the assessment for CSL?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, but we shld be able to place our applications under DIAC CO before new SOl is applicable this mid-year.



sunilphilip14 said:


> thanks gaurav..
> 
> so since after the 8th feb change.. apart from the points, is it possible for us to apply for ACS and get the assessment for CSL?


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Yes, but we shld be able to place our applications under DIAC CO before new SOl is applicable this mid-year.


do you mean we shud submit the application to DIAC before mid 2010? or we shud get the CO allotted before mid 2010?

Also, when we submit application to ACS, what ASCO code should we give? is it the same '2231-79'?


----------



## khaiser (Feb 15, 2010)

*Application logged to DIAC on 8-feb-10*

Hello

I've logged my application for visa subclass 175 to DIAC on 08-feb-10.Not sure if my application would be affected by the changes announced on 08-feb-10.If I don't get MODL points then I will be less 5 points to pass mark of 120.I'm confused whether MODL points would be considered for my application or not.Can someone help me out with this please.


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Gaurav,

It was a typo in my reply..  sorry about that. Well my time line is as follows

1. Applied for ACS : 4th December 2009
2. Documents reached : 7th December 2009
3. Credit Card Charged : 9th December 2009
4. UserID & Pass Rcvd : 12th December 2009
5. Status : To be allocated
6. Changed Status : 20th January
7. Current Status till now : In Process (PASA)

Still waiting for With Assessor which is taking long time...confused 




Gaurav said:


> I have read all the Pdfs on immi.gov.au and this is what i have understood. :focus: also confirmed this from some senior expats on this site.
> 
> BTW, can u share ur time line with us, so that the ppl like me who are yet to apply for ACS might get better idea abt the processing speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Apply ASAP to DIAC if you have got ACS +ive assessment before the changes..


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

zahidzia said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> It was a typo in my reply..  sorry about that. Well my time line is as follows
> 
> ...


See my time line.
I got my satus "case finalized" on today. Still waiting for the mail to know the result.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

It's gr8 for u Halpita,
U got result in almost 1 month.
Any special documents arranged to speed up the process??? 


halpita9 said:


> See my time line.
> I got my satus "case finalized" on today. Still waiting for the mail to know the result.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

Halpita...seems there is typo err in the timeline...

its Feb or Jan??


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just submitted my ACS app for a skills assessment. I am not planning to have an assessment for MODL (only applying for Systems Designer ASCO 2231-13).

Is it correct to say that the new regulations effective 12 March 2010 will only affect applicants who are applying for MODL?

Does anyone know whether Systems Designer (ASCO 2231-13) will still be 60 points?

Thanks


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Enrico,
i m unable to understand what advantage u will get from a non priority (CSL/MODL) skill assessment>> 
Do u have a state sponsorship?
If not then ur application will be processed by the lowest priority. 


enrico said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just submitted my ACS app for a skills assessment. I am not planning to have an assessment for MODL (only applying for Systems Designer ASCO 2231-13).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

No 1 knows abt new point system now


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

New ACS timeline which got updated today


1. Applied for ACS : 4th December 2009
2. Documents reached : 7th December 2009
3. Credit Card Charged : 9th December 2009
4. UserID & Pass Rcvd : 12th December 2009
5. Status : To be allocated
6. Changed Status : 20th January (In Process (PASA))
7. Changed Status : 24th February (With Assessor) 

I am excited lets see the results...I think I should apply immediately before the they implement new rules..



zahidzia said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> It was a typo in my reply..  sorry about that. Well my time line is as follows
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Ya, do apply ASAP...... just c to it that u reach the passmark (if ur non state sponsored) 


zahidzia said:


> New ACS timeline which got updated today
> 
> 
> 1. Applied for ACS : 4th December 2009
> ...


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Well Gaurav I am still trying to find how to get state sponsorship...



Gaurav said:


> Ya, do apply ASAP...... just c to it that u reach the passmark (if ur non state sponsored)


----------



## preetfzr (Feb 23, 2010)

hi everyone ..

i lodged RPL application under network Security with acs on 30 novmber 2009

when i try to track my status its still state "In process" ??

i m not understand whts wrong .bcoz according to acs guideline its take 8 to 12 week now 12 week is on going !!

i totaly confuced ? anybody suggest me wht hav to do ..

--------------------------------
*Acs Application Timeline *


Date Received	30-November-2009
Event Type	PASA
Status	In process
Managed By	Peter Kulchar
Registered Post No ?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Call ACS as it is urgent issue. 


preetfzr said:


> hi everyone ..
> 
> i lodged RPL application under network Security with acs on 30 novmber 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Preetfzr,

Well wait for another week and than shoot an email to ACS they do respond. I've applied on 7th december and my status has changed to "With Assessor" with registered post no on 24th of February. And also keep in mind they were on Christmas break from 23rd December till 5th Jan.

One more thing is that now I am clueless and not going to submit my application to DIAC and no IELTS also as their policy is not transparent yet and its quite vague. I was reading the "Discussion Paper" on DIAC website and after reading I came to this conclusion that they are giving preference for their own Graduates now which is priority #1 from TOP institutions in the world top 400.

2nd preference will be for those who are young as they want young professionals and they can learn quickly and can boost the economy..but for offshore applicants (other than australians) its going to be very tough now to gain points as they think MODL was easy to qualify for offshore applicants and they took advantage of it therefore they took off MODL.

And last observation of mine is that after filtration those offshore applications will qualify they want all of them to come and settle in other states as by revoking MODL the only option left for offshore applicants is state sponsorships. They want their people to take advantage of big cities like Sydney and send others to different states.

Disappointing I must say 

any opinions of my observation.


----------



## ukv1234 (Nov 13, 2009)

thx buddy...gud information...time to think....hmm...


----------



## preetfzr (Feb 23, 2010)

ThanxX for reply ..

i think u r right the fluctuation in immigration clearly show thats first they ll give priority o there own graduates 

by the way u lodged a Group 1 or 2 application or u also had RPL application ..

and Acs mention on there website do not try to contact with us it ll effect on u r application processing time !!







zahidzia said:


> Hi Preetfzr,
> 
> Well wait for another week and than shoot an email to ACS they do respond. I've applied on 7th december and my status has changed to "With Assessor" with registered post no on 24th of February. And also keep in mind they were on Christmas break from 23rd December till 5th Jan.
> 
> ...


----------



## DXBUAE (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,

My Application was recieved on the 20th JAN. 
status as of 2nd March to be allocated.


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

I am RPL applicant. (Oracle Specialist) ...dont worry about the notification..they've put the notification for the public to avoid botheration..in your case your timeline from ACS has passed so you can place a query...go ahead and do it and you will get the reply soon.

Rightnow do not waste your money on further processing and do not rush as they've already AXED ... Now Just wait and see after +ve ACS assessement. Once they will announce the policy than sit back, relax and read the policies clearly than act accordingly. You know I've called many MARA agents (just being nosy and pretended newbie) lol..about my application processing...and they all told me the same *"Sorry we are not taking new applications for unknown reasons"* ...if Mara agents are clueless than think about general people like you and me...just keep eye on DIAC website and do check new links after that you dont need anything. Hope this helps





preetfzr said:


> ThanxX for reply ..
> 
> i think u r right the fluctuation in immigration clearly show thats first they ll give priority o there own graduates
> 
> ...


----------



## preetfzr (Feb 23, 2010)

ThnaXx zahidzia for reply ... now i feel gud  
nd now i am going to put Query to ACS hope they ll reply it to soon !!




zahidzia said:


> I am RPL applicant. (Oracle Specialist) ...dont worry about the notification..they've put the notification for the public to avoid botheration..in your case your timeline from ACS has passed so you can place a query...go ahead and do it and you will get the reply soon.
> 
> Rightnow do not waste your money on further processing and do not rush as they've already AXED ... Now Just wait and see after +ve ACS assessement. Once they will announce the policy than sit back, relax and read the policies clearly than act accordingly. You know I've called many MARA agents (just being nosy and pretended newbie) lol..about my application processing...and they all told me the same *"Sorry we are not taking new applications for unknown reasons"* ...if Mara agents are clueless than think about general people like you and me...just keep eye on DIAC website and do check new links after that you dont need anything. Hope this helps


----------



## DXBUAE (Mar 2, 2010)

Status has changed to Awaiting Docs.

What will this be? Will ACS be asking for more documentations / proof?


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

They are either about to request more information or have already and the request hasn't reached you yet. Might be something very simple to further process your documents..wait for few days and then email ACS.





DXBUAE said:


> Status has changed to Awaiting Docs.
> 
> What will this be? Will ACS be asking for more documentations / proof?


----------



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Gaurav,

Got ACS letter this afternoon and I am extremely disappointed that I've applied for ASCO code 2231-79 (Oracle Specialist) but got 2231-15 Software Designer which is not even in CSL...what to do?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Nothing much can be done except for re lodging the application which will further result into a loss of 400AUD.
BTW, u need not b getting tensed bcos the CSL factor is a temporary phenomenon and will act only till june/july end. After that what would happen no 1 knows. But Computing professionals will always occupy the new SOL (FSL).
If possible can u post the ref here, I doubt u have mentioned more stuff and this in turn have made ur oracle claim less strong.



zahidzia said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Got ACS letter this afternoon and I am extremely disappointed that I've applied for ASCO code 2231-79 (Oracle Specialist) but got 2231-15 Software Designer which is not even in CSL...what to do?


----------



## preetfzr (Feb 23, 2010)

zahidzia said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Got ACS letter this afternoon and I am extremely disappointed that I've applied for ASCO code 2231-79 (Oracle Specialist) but got 2231-15 Software Designer which is not even in CSL...what to do?


hmm u should go for state sponcership it ll better for u ..

nd today my application status is also changed to With Asseser ... hopefully in next few days i ll get my assessment result


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Preet,
As u know most of the states have Computing Professional 2231-79 (specialisation) on their sponsorship list, just 2231-79 (nec) is not same as 2231-79 (MODL specialist).



Gaurav said:


> Nothing much can be done except for re lodging the application which will further result into a loss of 400AUD.
> BTW, u need not b getting tensed bcos the CSL factor is a temporary phenomenon and will act only till june/july end. After that what would happen no 1 knows. But Computing professionals will always occupy the new SOL (FSL).
> If possible can u post the ref here, I doubt u have mentioned more stuff and this in turn have made ur oracle claim less strong.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

I am Computer Professional and I have applied to ACS on 23rd of Feb.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a confusion...........If I get my ACS Result in end of May and then If I apply to DIAC in July then will my Priority Processing be considered that time as rules are changing from mid year 2010?


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

harshal said:


> I have a confusion...........If I get my ACS Result in end of May and then If I apply to DIAC in July then will my Priority Processing be considered that time as rules are changing from mid year 2010?


My ACS Status changed today to "In Process" now.
hopefully it will get appro. 1 month from now.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Harshal,
I had applied to ACS on 19th March n got CO allocated on 24th March and the status was changed to *In Process* from that day itself. 
Looking at the timelines of few other members I feel that we will have to wait atleast 2.5 months. 
I am in also the same boat as u.... we need to file for DIAC on the same day we get our ACS results.
I suppose we will not get priority processing after the new SOL is implemented...... if atleast we get a CO things might process a bit fast.
Hope for the best, keep ur status updated here. :clap2:



harshal said:


> My ACS Status changed today to "In Process" now.
> hopefully it will get approx. 1 month from now.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

My status is still *In Process* now ........ any updates for all awaiting applicants???


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> My status is still *In Process* now ........ any updates for all awaiting applicants???


Hi, when did you submit your application? I applied online on 18th March 2010 and my status is also still In Process.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Rub,
I saw ur timeline on BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications I had submitted my application 0n 19th March. 
If u c the timeline there, 1 of the March applicant has recieved this Registraion post number.
Hope we get, our's soon.
BTW what r ur further plans then??? 175 or 176???
b in touch mate. 



Rub said:


> Hi, when did you submit your application? I applied online on 18th March 2010 and my status is also still In Process.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, I saw that too. I hope that we'll get our letters by end of may latest. I'm waiting for IELTS results (should receive this week) and ACS letter to submit my visa application, got all other documents. I think that I'll apply online on the same day that I receive ACS letter (if positive assessment of course).

For the visa options, I'm not sure yet. With 6 in IELTS, I have my 120 points for a 175 visa (thanks to 5 points for community language - French). On the other hand, the only city that interests me is Melbourne. So, I'm thinking of applying for Victoria sponsorship after submitting the 175 application, I've read that 176 visa processing is faster.

How about you? what are you plans?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi there,
Me to waiting impatiently for ACS results.
Will apply on the same day i get the results for 176 (Relative Sponsored).
have finished with IELTS long back, only task pending is bcos of ACS 

Any guess, how badly the new SOL will affect us???? 



Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I saw that too. I hope that we'll get our letters by end of may latest. I'm waiting for IELTS results (should receive this week) and ACS letter to submit my visa application, got all other documents. I think that I'll apply online on the same day that I receive ACS letter (if positive assessment of course).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I guess there should be no problem for us if we receive the ACS results by end of may, it seems that the new SOL will not be implemented before 1st July at least.

However, I'm a bit worried by the revoking of CSL. If we manage to apply in June but CSL gets revoked in July, I wonder how our visa applications will be considered in terms of priority then. I haven't read anywhere what will be the new priority processing arrangements after the current CSL is removed, I guess that we'll have to wait for an official announcement from DIAC.



Gaurav said:


> Hi there,
> Me to waiting impatiently for ACS results.
> Will apply on the same day i get the results for 176 (Relative Sponsored).
> have finished with IELTS long back, only task pending is bcos of ACS
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Rub,
Our first concern is to draft our application into DIAC before new SOL is implemented and the next is the processing time.
If we can get CO immediately as we submit our applications and we front load the Medicals/PCC we might have a fair chance to go through. :thumb:




Rub said:


> I guess there should be no problem for us if we receive the ACS results by end of may, it seems that the new SOL will not be implemented before 1st July at least.
> 
> However, I'm a bit worried by the revoking of CSL. If we manage to apply in June but CSL gets revoked in July, I wonder how our visa applications will be considered in terms of priority then. I haven't read anywhere what will be the new priority processing arrangements after the current CSL is removed, I guess that we'll have to wait for an official announcement from DIAC.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Hmm yes, I guess you're right. I'm starting to get impatient now about that ACS letter. I got IELTS results yesterday, band 8.5 overall, I'll be able to claim 25 points for English language.

I checked on beupdate this morning, all the ACS March applications seem to be still In Process (except for the first one), let's hope that things will change in a week or two. 



Gaurav said:


> Rub,
> Our first concern is to draft our application into DIAC before new SOL is implemented and the next is the processing time.
> If we can get CO immediately as we submit our applications and we front load the Medicals/PCC we might have a fair chance to go through. :thumb:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Rub,
U have a fantastic score :clap2:
M also getting impatient now, will wait for 1 more week and will then mail *THE ACS*
BTW, can u suggest them to use the Courier Service to fasttrack the delivery ( we can pay the Xtra amt). 




Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hmm yes, I guess you're right. I'm starting to get impatient now about that ACS letter. I got IELTS results yesterday, band 8.5 overall, I'll be able to claim 25 points for English language.
> 
> I checked on beupdate this morning, all the ACS March applications seem to be still In Process (except for the first one), let's hope that things will change in a week or two.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx, I was worried about the speaking part but managed to get 7.5 in it, writing 8.5 and 9 in listening and reading. 

I also thought of mailing ACS to express my concerns, given the implementation of the new SOL soon. My speciality (Data Warehousing) is not even on the draft version of the new SOL, I really have to submit this visa application as fast as possible.

They do not offer fast-track delivery, it's clearly said on their web site that they send results by registered post only. If they could send us a scan by mail when they send the letter, that would be great but I doubt they'd do it because it's also against their policy.




Gaurav said:


> Rub,
> U have a fantastic score :clap2:
> M also getting impatient now, will wait for 1 more week and will then mail *THE ACS*
> BTW, can u suggest them to use the Courier Service to fasttrack the delivery ( we can pay the Xtra amt).


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I applied online on 9th March 2010 and submitted the docs in person the next day. Still "In Process"...Anxiously waiting...

app


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi Gaurav,

Its been more than 8 weeks now. am losing my patience. I want to email them and check. But they have warned us against contacting them. not sure when is the right time to check with them...
Has anyone emailed ACS and got response? do you have any suggestions when would be the right time to email them?

AppD


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi App,
M also in a similar dilemma I had applied on 19yj March.
One of the Expat member here got his case finalized in last week, he had also applied on 19th March.
This CO was *RU* , may b it depends upon the number of cases and the CO handling our applications.
Mine CO is *RB* Who is ur CO??? :confused2:
ACS has said that they require around 10 weeks to arrive at a decision. If u wish u can ask them by email..... I don't think it will affect on ur result.
Wish u luck, pls update us also on it :focus:


app said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> Its been more than 8 weeks now. am losing my patience. I want to email them and check. But they have warned us against contacting them. not sure when is the right time to check with them...
> Has anyone emailed ACS and got response? do you have any suggestions when would be the right time to email them?
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

I really don't know in what order ACS handles the applications, I applied on the 18th march and ACS received my documents a day after those of the person who applied on the 19th march and who has case finalized already. I have the same CO, but my application is still showing 'In Process'.

I also want to send a mail to ask my CO what's the current status of my application. Gaurav, did you email ACS yet? You said you were thinking about it.




Gaurav said:


> Hi App,
> M also in a similar dilemma I had applied on 19yj March.
> One of the Expat member here got his case finalized in last week, he had also applied on 19th March.
> This CO was *RU* , may b it depends upon the number of cases and the CO handling our applications.
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Rubb,
There's a serious problem, the DIAC has temporarily suspended the visa applications till june end. I wonder what ASCO will ACS give to us??? 
Also we would b exposed to NEW SOL by the time we apply 
The DIAC ppl are such useless brains........how can they suspend the applications without any prior notice period???  

Really don't know whether it's good or bad that our cases are not finalized yet 


Rub said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I really don't know in what order ACS handles the applications, I applied on the 18th march and ACS received my documents a day after those of the person who applied on the 19th march and who has case finalized already. I have the same CO, but my application is still showing 'In Process'.
> 
> I also want to send a mail to ask my CO what's the current status of my application. Gaurav, did you email ACS yet? You said you were thinking about it.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

But with no applications possible until 1st july, I think it doesnt matter anymore .


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I think it might be good in fact, I want to see the new SOL list now, if Data Warehousing is not explicitly mentioned on it, I wonder if I can ask ACS to be re-classified as System Analyst. How about you? 

I agree that DIAC has taken everyone by surprise though, I was not expecting this at all!



Gaurav said:


> Rubb,
> There's a serious problem, the DIAC has temporarily suspended the visa applications till june end. I wonder what ASCO will ACS give to us???
> Also we would b exposed to NEW SOL by the time we apply
> The DIAC ppl are such useless brains........how can they suspend the applications without any prior notice period???
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Rub,
I am mailing ACS, regarding this change and it's effect on my assessment.
Will ask them regarding the ASCO Code which they can provide for oracle specialist (obviously hey cannot reply now, as new SOL is yet to be announced)
Secondly, what if they give old ASCO code and DIAC will not accpe it, is it a loss of 400AUD (ACS application fees) for applicant???




Rub said:


> I think it might be good in fact, I want to see the new SOL list now, if Data Warehousing is not explicitly mentioned on it, I wonder if I can ask ACS to be re-classified as System Analyst. How about you?
> 
> I agree that DIAC has taken everyone by surprise though, I was not expecting this at all!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Rub,
Hope they keep the point system intact........ wondering what would be the priority processing criteria :confused2:


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm also going to mail my ACS case officer and ask if I can be assessed against the new SOL since all new DIAC applications will be according to new SOL now.

Concerning points system, I don't know what will happen, we have to wait. With current system, I'd have got 130 points but now I'm not even sure that the criteria will be. It's a terrible mess, I had most of my documents ready and I'm as confused as you.



Gaurav said:


> Rub,
> Hope they keep the point system intact........ wondering what would be the priority processing criteria :confused2:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I have mailed my CO.
Let's see, hope they reply soon. 


Rub said:


> I'm also going to mail my ACS case officer and ask if I can be assessed against the new SOL since all new DIAC applications will be according to new SOL now.
> 
> Concerning points system, I don't know what will happen, we have to wait. With current system, I'd have got 130 points but now I'm not even sure that the criteria will be. It's a terrible mess, I had most of my documents ready and I'm as confused as you.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I have also sent a mail to my CO. I have requested my application to be put on hold until new SOL comes out and that I want to be assessed according to new SOL. Let's see what the answer is.



Gaurav said:


> I have mailed my CO.
> Let's see, hope they reply soon.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I have sent a similar mail on my CO's email ID.
BTW we have to keep watch on NEW SOL, ACS has still kept the OLD SOL on it's website.
I feel that ACS should also restrict applications till NEW SOL is implemented/released.
we shld not be asked to do re-assessment again, if Computing Professionals are not on NEW SOL. 




Rub said:


> I have also sent a mail to my CO. I have requested my application to be put on hold until new SOL comes out and that I want to be assessed according to new SOL. Let's see what the answer is.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Let's see how ACS will react to the DIAC statement, and I hope that our CO will reply next week. 

IT professionals are on the draft version of the new SOL but specializations are no longer explicitly mentioned (like Oracle, Java or Data Warehousing). Instead, they have put something like:
- ICT Business and Systems Analysts
- Software application programmers

And the codes are now ANZSCO codes instead of actual ASCO codes.

We can only wait and see what will be on the official version on this new SOL but if things stay as they are on the draft SOL, we'll have to see how ACS can assess us.

Someone can be a programmer specialized in Java or a Systems Analyst in Data Warehousing systems, ACS will have to assess according to new codes I believe.

Let's wait and see.



Gaurav said:


> I have sent a similar mail on my CO's email ID.
> BTW we have to keep watch on NEW SOL, ACS has still kept the OLD SOL on it's website.
> I feel that ACS should also restrict applications till NEW SOL is implemented/released.
> we shld not be asked to do re-assessment again, if Computing Professionals are not on NEW SOL.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi,

i am also waiting response from acs on my assessment, does anyone emailed/asked from them what code are they going to give after new SOL?

there isn't any news on their site regarding new SOL codes. any idea whats going on with acs and how they are going to manage with diac?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

WickP,
U better mail to ACS stating ur concern.
Myself and RUB have already mailed to our respective CO's, we will update in the thread with the responses.

Hope they do not play with POINT SYSTEM now. 


wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> i am also waiting response from acs on my assessment, does anyone emailed/asked from them what code are they going to give after new SOL?
> 
> there isn't any news on their site regarding new SOL codes. any idea whats going on with acs and how they are going to manage with diac?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> WickP,
> U better mail to ACS stating ur concern.
> Myself and RUB have already mailed to our respective CO's, we will update in the thread with the responses.


gaurav,

i've sent an email to them already. will update their response as soon as i get.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi App,
> M also in a similar dilemma I had applied on 19yj March.
> One of the Expat member here got his case finalized in last week, he had also applied on 19th March.
> This CO was *RU* , may b it depends upon the number of cases and the CO handling our applications.
> ...



Mine is SZ...after the latest announcement, I dont know what will be result even if we get an assessment..I have a bad feeling we might be asked to do an assessment again.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

My ACS CO replied to my mail this morning:

We will be continuing to assess as per usual.

Please note that we cannot hold your application as it is currently in process.

Yours Sincerely

Miss XXXXXX XXXXXXXXX
Skills Assessment Officer


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

M waiting for reply from my CO.
Hope Computing Professional stays on the NEW SOL. 



Rub said:


> My ACS CO replied to my mail this morning:
> 
> We will be continuing to assess as per usual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I hope so too but I've got a bad feeling that I'll need to ask for a re-assessment from ACS.

When is this new SOL due to be out anyway?



Gaurav said:


> M waiting for reply from my CO.
> Hope Computing Professional stays on the NEW SOL.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

I also think that all of us will have to go through ACS re-assessment. But then the question is... What will happen to our recent work experience points !! ?. E.g. I have been assessed as LINUX pro and I have 12 months specific experience in it, If I get my code changed, I will loose those specific exp. point won't I ?. 

It is all so confusing right now, seems like ACS and DIAC are moving in separate directions!

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

NEW SOL announced...... now waiting for ACS results.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Also what would be the point test now?????? DIAC is announcing the form of bits n tits. Hopefully the points remain on 6o for skilled occupations.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Seems that the final list is pretty much same as the draft one as far as IT occupations are concerned, the specializations have disappeared and new ANZSCO codes have been introduced. 

I wonder how ACS will deal with these changes now!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

ACS has updated the recent page few minutes back regarding the recent changes. 
ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

BUT he OLD SOL is still not updated. I have drafted a mail to my CO few hours back regarding the change, let's C the reply.



Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Seems that the final list is pretty much same as the draft one as far as IT occupations are concerned, the specializations have disappeared and new ANZSCO codes have been introduced.
> 
> I wonder how ACS will deal with these changes now!


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, I have seen.

Given the disappearance of the specializations, I'm going to mail my CO and ask to assessed as Systems Analyst now. What about you? What are your plans?



Gaurav said:


> ACS has updated the recent page few minutes back regarding the recent changes.
> ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community
> 
> BUT he OLD SOL is still not updated. I have drafted a mail to my CO few hours back regarding the change, let's C the reply.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

i THINK developer programmer OR software engineer MORE SUITS THE computing specialist ppl.
We are also unsure abt the points weight-age given to these professions, so have to reconsider twice before shooting out any mails to CO.
Also it's intresting to C if DIAC considers any priority within the new sol for certain occupations (n mot talking abt ENS/STATE/REGIONAL) just like MODL/CSL was introduced.
So have to be patient for point test and priority processing norms in comming month. 


Rub said:


> Yes, I have seen.
> 
> Given the disappearance of the specializations, I'm going to mail my CO and ask to assessed as Systems Analyst now. What about you? What are your plans?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I really don't know if I would qualify for developer programmer (software engineer, definitely not). My tasks during the past years involved mainly data modelling and architecture design, writing of technical specifications, project management and I intervened in development only when required, most of the time it was rather supervision of other developers.

I don't have a choice now I believe, too bad if I'll be affected by priority processing, the most important is to get a code which is on the new SOL.

For the points, I think all of these jobs are at professional level, so they should carry the same amount of points.




Gaurav said:


> i THINK developer programmer OR software engineer MORE SUITS THE computing specialist ppl.
> We are also unsure abt the points weight-age given to these professions, so have to reconsider twice before shooting out any mails to CO.
> Also it's intresting to C if DIAC considers any priority within the new sol for certain occupations (n mot talking abt ENS/STATE/REGIONAL) just like MODL/CSL was introduced.
> So have to be patient for point test and priority processing norms in comming month.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> I really don't know if I would qualify for developer programmer (software engineer, definitely not). My tasks during the past years involved mainly data modelling and architecture design, writing of technical specifications, project management and I intervened in development only when required, most of the time it was rather supervision of other developers.
> 
> I don't have a choice now I believe, too bad if I'll be affected by priority processing, the most important is to get a code which is on the new SOL.
> 
> For the points, I think all of these jobs are at professional level, so they should carry the same amount of points.


Rub,

As you have also applied for DW Skill. I can understand yr feelings.......But what do u expect from OZ? How are they going to go for ACS and what about points? And how do u think DW will be handled now?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, DIAC has changed the codes from being specialization-based to being more role-based now in my opinion. While it's easy for java or .net specialists to be reclassified as software engineers, it's true that it's more tricky for DW professionals.

However, I do believe that even DW professionals can ask to be reclassified either as business or systems analysts or developer-programmers. After all, Datawarehousing is just a speciality and in these projects, you do have to gather user requirements, write specifications, design your system and develop the components (whether on ETL or Reporting ).

The only problem I guess is that most people had their employment letters drafted to insist on those specializations at the time they submitted their ACS applications. If I had known for example, I'd have kept things more generic in my letters. Anyway, let's see how ACS will react now to all these changes and hope for the best.





harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> As you have also applied for DW Skill. I can understand yr feelings.......But what do u expect from OZ? How are they going to go for ACS and what about points? And how do u think DW will be handled now?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi,

this the response received by a member at other forum from ACS, just wanted to share with you guys.*

Up to and including 30 June 2010, assessment outcome letters will be issued in ASCO codes only
From and including 1 July 2010, assessment outcome letters will be issued in ANZSCO codes only

Applicants who hold, or are about to hold, an assessment outcome letter with an ASCO code issued by the ACS prior to 1 July 2010, will be advised on the assessment outcome review process in due course.

Kind regards,

XXX | Skills Assessment and Certification Manager | Australian Computer Society *


oh god,, looks like i have to request for review for the third time!! what kind of country is this?? isn't there anyone who can question them!! it cost 300AUD just for a request for review.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> this the response received by a member at other forum from ACS, just wanted to share with you guys.*
> 
> ...



Wickp,

Thanks for sharing this info.
I am really not sure if it would happen.......if it happens.......then we all will have to go for re-assessment........ and that will be wastage of another 300-400 AUD.
But I feel they might have thought about some alternative for this.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

harshal said:


> Wickp,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this info.
> I am really not sure if it would happen.......if it happens.......then we all will have to go for re-assessment........ and that will be wastage of another 300-400 AUD.
> But I feel they might have thought about some alternative for this.



Wickp,

What I belive is that they might give another letter to the applicants who already hold or about to hold the result letter on the basis of old SOL, and in that letter they might mention, yr skill is now mapped to which new category in new SOL.

Any idea on this?

I think this is better way of saving (our) money. Otherwise, get ready for spending another 300-500 AUD again.......


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

harshal said:


> Wickp,
> 
> What I belive is that they might give another letter to the applicants who already hold or about to hold the result letter on the basis of old SOL, and in that letter they might mention, yr skill is now mapped to which new category in new SOL.
> 
> ...


hmm,,, if they give us the mapping letter then there is no need of review/re-assessment, i believe.

1 thing is for sure, i'll think about 100 times before making review request if they ask us to do so.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

wickp said:


> hmm,,, if they give us the mapping letter then there is no need of review/re-assessment, i believe.
> 
> 1 thing is for sure, i'll think about 100 times before making review request if they ask us to do so.


Hello all,

Does any one have idea.......this kind of clash happening in the past?
if yes, then how did DIAC deal with it?

And one more ques, does any one know.......when will ACS or DIAC come up with some update which every one is waiting for........


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

don't know if someone else has noticed but what i just observe from the new sol changes wording that the complete new SOL is still to come in july 2010. The current new SOL is just the final draft of skills Australia which is still missing the complete details for the grouped professions. 

on assessment authorities, Engineer Australia has announced that DIAC have advised them that they will honour the ASCO code assessment for a period of 12 months after the introduction of the new SOL, or the expiry date of their 12-month validity of the assessment outcome letter, whichever is the sooner.

but as per acs, the confusion is still there. i believe they are still digesting the final draft of SOL or expecting some advice from DIAC.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just an update to let you know that my status changed from In Process to With Assessor this morning, with registered post number.

I'm a bit dispappointed, I think that ACS is going to deliver the results in ASCO code and I'll probably have to ask for review afterwards to switch to ANZSCO.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

rub,

it would be interesting to see what acs is going to suggest you on review. please share with us the scan copy of the letter, if possible.


----------



## himanshi (Apr 4, 2010)

DIAC have advised that they will honour the ASCO code assessment for a period of 12 months after the introduction of the new SOL, or the expiry date of their 12-month validity of the assessment outcome letter, whichever is the sooner

Assessing bodies respond to the Australian skilled migration switch to ANZSCO

Hope this helps someone


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, I'll keep you guys posted when I receive the letter.



wickp said:


> rub,
> 
> it would be interesting to see what acs is going to suggest you on review. please share with us the scan copy of the letter, if possible.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi himanshi,

the clause you mentioned by diac is only for VETASSESS and Engineers Australia. For ACS we need to re-apply for review on new ANZSCO code since there is no matching/mapping information available with DIAC and ACS as of now.

i.e., ASCO 2231-79 (NEC) holds several subclasses, if someone is assigned with this code the problem may arise with DIAC because the applicant may be specializing with the new ANZSCO code on new sol.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Friends,
Mine status is still *In Process* 
If DIAC is accepting the ASCO Codes we need not worry for ACS.
As the mapping table will be displayed by DIAC, ACS dosen't have any role to play.
Lets hope that DIAC publishes the table ASAP.

Best of Luck,
gaurav


wickp said:


> hi himanshi,
> 
> the clause you mentioned by diac is only for VETASSESS and Engineers Australia. For ACS we need to re-apply for review on new ANZSCO code since there is no matching/mapping information available with DIAC and ACS as of now.
> 
> i.e., ASCO 2231-79 (NEC) holds several subclasses, if someone is assigned with this code the problem may arise with DIAC because the applicant may be specializing with the new ANZSCO code on new sol.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Friends,
> Mine status is still *In Process*
> If DIAC is accepting the ASCO Codes we need not worry for ACS.
> As the mapping table will be displayed by DIAC, ACS dosen't have any role to play.
> ...


Gaurav,

Mine is also in process.
I am now expecting answer in end of June. 
let's wait for mapping table.
I had been saying this from the begining in the forum.
And my assumption is quite right about mapping.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Yes, I'll keep you guys posted when I receive the letter.



Rub,

Best of luck for the result.
I wish it will be +ve.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx,

I also hope its positive. 

Otherwise, I got the following reply from my CO concerning my mail about ANZSCO codes:

It is intended that the new SOL would apply to all new GSM applications made from the date of implementation, except where transitional arrangements are likely to be provided for. Subject to the approval of the Governor-General in Council of amendments to the Migration Regulations 1994, it is intended that a new SOL would come into effect from 1 July 2010, along with the transitional provisions. 

Subject to the approval of the Governor-General in Council of the proposed legislative amendments, it is intended that a number of transitional arrangements would be introduced to minimise the impact of this change on international students. 

Further information is available on the DIAC’s website at: What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration 

Up to and including 30 June 2010, assessment outcome letters will be issued in ASCO codes only 
From and including 1 July 2010, assessment outcome letters will be issued in ANZSCO codes only

Applicants who hold, or are about to hold, an assessment outcome letter with an ASCO code issued by the ACS prior to 1 July 2010, will be advised on the assessment outcome review process in due course.

Yours Sincerely

Miss Xxxxxx Xxxxxxxxx
Skills Assessment Officer





harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> Best of luck for the result.
> I wish it will be +ve.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Applicants who hold, or are about to hold, an assessment outcome letter with an ASCO code issued by the ACS prior to 1 July 2010, *will be advised on the assessment outcome review process in due course.*


did you ask from your CO what they meant on "assessment outcome review process" is it like normal review process or some kind of special arrangements for converting old ASCO codes to ANZSCO.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

No, but I'll mail her and ask.



wickp said:


> did you ask from your CO what they meant on "assessment outcome review process" is it like normal review process or some kind of special arrangements for converting old ASCO codes to ANZSCO.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello all,

Just to let you know that my CO has replied to the mail where I was asking if the ACS review process to get new ANZSCO code would be the actual one (which we have to pay for) or if special procedures would be implemented:

You will be notified in due course. Please keep an eye on the ACS website.

Yours Sincerely

Miss Xxxxxx Xxxxxxxxx
Skills Assessment Officer

I guess that the people at ACS themselves don't really know what's going to happen, they are probably waiting for new information from DIAC. 




Rub said:


> No, but I'll mail her and ask.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just to let you know that my CO has replied to the mail where I was asking if the ACS review process to get new ANZSCO code would be the actual one (which we have to pay for) or if special procedures would be implemented:
> 
> ...


don't know why but i feel that it would not be a normal review process. 

also, i don't see any huge number of applications with acs currently - maybe because of new SOL uncertainty :confused2:


----------



## vivek2504 (May 22, 2010)

Guys I have one query, as mentioned on the ACS site, they have not stopped accepting offshore applications for assessment, therefore if we apply immediately as per the current ASCO codes and if we get the outcome letter after 1st July we should be mapped automatically as per the new ANZSCO codes.

Hence, either we should be mapped by default or DIAC should accept our assessment as per the current ASCO codes as it anyhow valid for 12 months. They should not reject our assessment if by any chance our profession (eg: network admin, security, systems manager) is not listed in the new SOL list because we have applied only when ACS was working as per the current SOL list (ASCO)
What are your opinions on this?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I got this generic mail from my CO, ACS should announce the ransitional provisions ASAP to make situation clear.

*Hi,


It is intended that the new SOL would apply to all new GSM applications made from the date of implementation, except where transitional arrangements are likely to be provided for. Subject to the approval of the Governor-General in Council of amendments to the Migration Regulations 1994, it is intended that a new SOL would come into effect from 1 July 2010, along with the transitional provisions.



Subject to the approval of the Governor-General in Council of the proposed legislative amendments, it is intended that a number of transitional arrangements would be introduced to minimise the impact of this change on international students.



Further information is available on the DIAC’s website at: What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration



Up to and including 30 June 2010, assessment outcome letters will be issued in ASCO codes only

From and including 1 July 2010, assessment outcome letters will be issued in ANZSCO codes only



Applicants who hold, or are about to hold, an assessment outcome letter with an ASCO code issued by the ACS prior to 1 July 2010, will be advised on the assessment outcome review process in due course.




Miss XXX XXX

Skills Assessment Officer
Australian Computer Society Inc., National Office
ACS Level 3, 160 Clarence Street, Sydney NSW 2000
PO Box Q534 QVB, Sydney NSW 1230
Ph: 02 9299 3666 Fax: 02 9299 3997
web: ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community email: [email protected] *


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

It seems that they're giving the same generic reply to all applicants asking questions, I guess we have to wait for the new announcements.

Any update on your status otherwise? Me, am still waiting for the letter. I suppose they sent it last thursday, since the registered post number appeared on that day. Dunno how many days it takes now for receiving it, I can't even track the thing on Australian Post web site.



Gaurav said:


> I got this generic mail from my CO, ACS should announce the ransitional provisions ASAP to make situation clear.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems that they're giving the same generic reply to all applicants asking questions, I guess we have to wait for the new announcements.
> 
> Any update on your status otherwise? Me, am still waiting for the letter. I suppose they sent it last thursday, since the registered post number appeared on that day. Dunno how many days it takes now for receiving it, I can't even track the thing on Australian Post web site.


Rub,

Mine is also in Process.
you would want to call Australia Post on 13 13 18 or 00-61-292026081 and check..... and once u get result pls update us all.....


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll wait till next week, I think 10 days should be allowed at least to get the letter. And yes, I'll update you all when I get the result.



harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> Mine is also in Process.
> you would want to call Australia Post on 13 13 18 or 00-61-292026081 and check..... and once u get result pls update us all.....


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Latest statement from ACS:

Australian Computer Society Skills Assessments and the New SOL

It seems to confirm that those of us who will get our letters in ASCO before 1st july will most probably have to apply for a review process, the details will be given later by ACS.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Does this mean further loss of time and money????? 


Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Latest statement from ACS:
> 
> ...


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Does this mean further loss of time and money?????


Gaurav,

Still they have not clarified so we can't comment on it. It is too early to say anything.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

But is is becoming clear that a review process will be implemented. 

Maybe we won't have to pay for the review, if they do, it's really unfair to issue current letters in ASCO, only to force the people to come back and pay for review since migration is closed till 1st july for offshore applicants and after 1st july, only ANZSCO codes will be used. 

But even if the review is free, it certainly means more time lost, I guess we will have to fill in another form, send a certitied copy of current assessment letter etc and wait several weeks again for their decision. 

More worries in stock for us to summarize 



harshal said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Still they have not clarified so we can't comment on it. It is too early to say anything.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

guys,

i told you in the beginning that you have to make a review request. 

one more thing i can see is they are limiting the 175/176 quota and limited number of occupations on sol, so migrating to australia would be a dream for those who apply after 30th june. 

i suggest we must have a separate thread which contains a poll that which country is best to migrate except australia.


----------



## bumba (Dec 3, 2008)

wickp said:


> guys,
> 
> i told you in the beginning that you have to make a review request.
> 
> ...




i got ACS on C# Specialization at 13th March 2009. SO the validation 1 year has already over. Now That i will do - revalidation or review??


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

bumba said:


> i got ACS on C# Specialization at 13th March 2009. SO the validation 1 year has already over. Now That i will do - revalidation or review??


bumba,

even if your assessment is not expire you still need to request for review after 17th may changes. 

you need to visit acs's official site.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

wickp said:


> bumba,
> 
> even if your assessment is not expire you still need to request for review after 17th may changes.
> 
> you need to visit acs's official site.



Wickp,

Have ACS introduced changes to their site yet?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

harshal said:


> Wickp,
> 
> Have ACS introduced changes to their site yet?


harshal,

by 17th changes i meant the introduction of new sol, since rules are now change and after 1st july diac won't accept the acs assessment letters in asco codes.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

wickp said:


> harshal,
> 
> by 17th changes i meant the introduction of new sol, since rules are now change and after 1st july diac won't accept the acs assessment letters in asco codes.


Wickp,

We still need to see how ACS is going to deal with the cases likes us who are already in process right? Just like, Engineer Aus. we might hear something +ve........


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello All,
If the ACS result is finalised after 1st July and it was applied for OLD SOL, will the candidates get ANZSCO CODE????

I mean if our cases are finalised after 1st July by ACS and as we had applied for MODL/CSL occupations in past.. how will ACS react????? I am asking this question because, ACS has said that all applications after 1st July will be given ANZSCO..... is it applicable to pending cases also??? :confused2:


harshal said:


> Wickp,
> 
> We still need to see how ACS is going to deal with the cases likes us who are already in process right? Just like, Engineer Aus. we might hear something +ve........


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hello All,
> If the ACS result is finalised after 1st July and it was applied for OLD SOL, will the candidates get ANZSCO CODE????
> 
> I mean if our cases are finalised after 1st July by ACS and as we had applied for MODL/CSL occupations in past.. how will ACS react????? I am asking this question because, ACS has said that all applications after 1st July will be given ANZSCO..... is it applicable to pending cases also??? :confused2:


yes, as per acs, after 1st July they will assign ANZSCO code even if you had applied for asco code. and is applicable on pending applications as well.

for those, who already had and are going to have asco code would be very much in trouble if acs ask them for revising their codes. this is because a normal review takes around 3 months and if points system remains the same almost all of computing professionals need to apply for SS which approx takes 2 months more. this concludes around 5-6 months wait before applying to DIAC. i mean after 1st july DIAC is going to have no or less applications for computing profession for 5-6 months if acs goes for review practice. 

above is my opinion and still need to wait and see move from diac and acs on review process.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

WickP,
I feel that review should not take much time, because it's just a matter of mapping the professions.....
Eg: A JAVA professional earlier in COMPUTING PROFESSIONAL has to be in SOFTWARE ENGINEER/PROGRAMMER. 
So there is no point is going through all those docs once again.
Why all Computing Professionals have to apply for SS in case of similar points?...Didn't got it. 



wickp said:


> yes, as per acs, after 1st July they will assign ANZSCO code even if you had applied for asco code. and is applicable on pending applications as well.
> 
> for those, who already had and are going to have asco code would be very much in trouble if acs ask them for revising their codes. this is because a normal review takes around 3 months and if points system remains the same almost all of computing professionals need to apply for SS which approx takes 2 months more. this concludes around 5-6 months wait before applying to DIAC. i mean after 1st july DIAC is going to have no or less applications for computing profession for 5-6 months if acs goes for review practice.
> 
> above is my opinion and still need to wait and see move from diac and acs on review process.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> WickP,
> I feel that review should not take much time, because it's just a matter of mapping the professions.....
> Eg: A JAVA professional earlier in COMPUTING PROFESSIONAL has to be in SOFTWARE ENGINEER/PROGRAMMER.
> So there is no point is going through all those docs once again.


agree, it should be that way. but, if that was simple as mapping professions why acs is waiting and creating confusions  and i think acs is the only assessing authority which is unclear after new SOL announcement, all others have already announced that diac will accept the asco codes issued before 1st july. i.e., engineers australia, etc.,



Gaurav said:


> Why all Computing Professionals have to apply for SS in case of similar points?...Didn't got it.


well, after MODL revocation most of us were short with 5 points, so if the point system remains the same or become higher then we'll be left with only option which is state sponsorship.


btw, any update on your acs application it should be with assessor by end of the week ray2:


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

In my case , I am applying under Relative sponsored category and currently have 115 points.
My application status is *In Process* and have asked my CO to finalise it after 1st July..... don't know whether she will entertain such personal request or not....but I have tried my best to convince 

I do agree..... If points table make a sudden twist... we would be helpless. 


wickp said:


> agree, it should be that way. but, if that was simple as mapping professions why acs is waiting and creating confusions  and i think acs is the only assessing authority which is unclear after new SOL announcement, all others have already announced that diac will accept the asco codes issued before 1st july. i.e., engineers australia, etc.,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I asked my CO the same thing and she said it's not possible because my case was already 'In Process'.

Otherwise, I'm still waiting for my ACS letter, it's been one week now since registered post number appeared and today status changed from 'With Assessor' to 'Case Finalised'. I believe I should receive the letter by next week latest.




Gaurav said:


> In my case , I am applying under Relative sponsored category and currently have 115 points.
> My application status is *In Process* and have asked my CO to finalise it after 1st July..... don't know whether she will entertain such personal request or not....but I have tried my best to convince
> 
> I do agree..... If points table make a sudden twist... we would be helpless.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have received my letter today and I have mixed feelings even though I have a positive assessment as Data Warehousing Specialist. If only I had received this 23days earlier  ...

Anyway, for those who wanted me to share, below is the letter:


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Based on my current assessment, I'm now wondering to what code I should be mapped in ANZSCO:

Given my current ACS letter, I'm wondering if I can classify in Systems Analyst / ICT Business Analyst or if Software Engineer (Database designer) would be better suited. Any idea anyone?

My experience is more based on writing specifications, designing Data Warehousing systems, supervising developers and managing projects rather than being a developer.

Below are the details of my current assessment:

Your work experience has been calculated as follows:

Dates: 01/06 - 01/07 (1yrs 0mths)
Position: Professional Services Consultant
Employer:	XXXXXXX

Dates:	01/07 - 03/10 (3yrs 2mths)
Position:	Project Manager
Employer:	XXXXXXX

You should note that the Department of Immigration reserves the right to undertake further detailed investigation of your work experience for the purposes of assessing the recent work experience requirement, and the specific work experience and Australian work experience points test items.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 2231-79 (Data Warehousing Specialist) of the ASCO Code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in a General Skilled Migration application.

Based on the provided certified documentation it is the opinion of the ACS that the applicant has 12 months experience in Data Warehousing.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

ACS has said that they will arrange for review to map ASCO to ANZSCO..... but don't know how long it will take. 
As u have recieved result just followup with ur CO regarding this... m sure she will reply u with an uncomplicated answer.
Let us know the same.
For me the status is still In Process. Hope they release a mapping criteria ASAP.


Rub said:


> Based on my current assessment, I'm now wondering to what code I should be mapped in ANZSCO:
> 
> Given my current ACS letter, I'm wondering if I can classify in Systems Analyst / ICT Business Analyst or if Software Engineer (Database designer) would be better suited. Any idea anyone?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I seriously doubt my CO will able to answer, all replies I've got from her previously were generic ones.

I believe that a simple mapping will not solve the problems of cases like mine. From a technology perspective, it is clear that I'm in Data Warehousing. From a role perspective, I am currently doing duties mentioned both in Systems Analyst and in Software Engineer as per ANZSCO definitions. 

How will ACS decide where I fit? This is my main fear, they may even classify me in another category which is not on SOL, I really don't know.

Otherwise, I hope your case gets finalised after 1st july, it will spare you the trouble of going through review.



Gaurav said:


> ACS has said that they will arrange for review to map ASCO to ANZSCO..... but don't know how long it will take.
> As u have recieved result just followup with ur CO regarding this... m sure she will reply u with an uncomplicated answer.
> Let us know the same.
> For me the status is still In Process. Hope they release a mapping criteria ASAP.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my letter today and I have mixed feelings even though I have a positive assessment as Data Warehousing Specialist. If only I had received this 23days earlier  ...
> 
> Anyway, for those who wanted me to share, below is the letter:


hi rub,

first of all congrats on getting your positive assessment letter from acs. 

Secondly, as you've got the same specialization which i applied for, i think the chances are high on getting priority processing since its in a high demand in oz and most of the state had and will have on their lists.

also, in my opinion, even if the acs people know the mechanism of this review process they will not let you know before 1st july due to uncertainty at DIAC end on codes. hopefully it would be simple as just requesting from a CO to email the exact ANZSCO to applicant.

cheers.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Wickp,

Thanks. However, I have the same feeling as you about ACS not telling us anything until they sort things out with DIAC.

If Data Warehousing is on the Victoria list, i'll definitely apply. Right now, I'd be happy if I could still qualify for 175 visa, let's wait and see what happens now.

How about you? Where are you with the review process? 



wickp said:


> hi rub,
> 
> first of all congrats on getting your positive assessment letter from acs.
> 
> ...


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi Wickp,
> 
> Thanks. However, I have the same feeling as you about ACS not telling us anything until they sort things out with DIAC.
> 
> ...


mine is still in process (applied for review on 6April and to be allocated on 29april) i feel like i'll get my assessment before 1st july.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope you get it after 1st july, it will spare you another review.

In my case, the detailed timeline has been as follows:

Submitted online: 18-03-2010
To be allocated: 25-03-2010
In Process: 30-03-2010
With Assessor: 20-05-2010 (registered post number also appeared)
Case Finalised: 27-05-2010
Letter received: 29-05-2010 



wickp said:


> mine is still in process (applied for review on 6April and to be allocated on 29april) i feel like i'll get my assessment before 1st july.


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Rub,


First of all congrats on getting your positive assessment letter from acs. 

I got generic code 2231-79 as you all know . I didn't get specialization in Java.

Should I wait for the mapping codes to announce or apply for review process from the ACS. My agent is keep on pinging me to apply for review as it can be applied with in 60 days of the Assessment letter date issued.


Are there any chance to get PR for 2231-79 (NEC) ? If that cannot achieve its waste of looking ahead for me.


Please clarify my doubt.


Thanks & Regards,
Narendra


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

When will your 60-day period be over? If you can wait a little, I'd suggest you see the announcements to be made by DIAC and ACS first. Maybe then, you can get an automatic review. 

If you go for review now, you will need to go through the normal review process and pay again. However, ACS will define a special review mecanism for conversion from ASCO to ANZSCO before 1st july.





virgoboy said:


> Hi Rub,
> 
> 
> First of all congrats on getting your positive assessment letter from acs.
> ...


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> When will your 60-day period be over? If you can wait a little, I'd suggest you see the announcements to be made by DIAC and ACS first. Maybe then, you can get an automatic review.
> 
> If you go for review now, you will need to go through the normal review process and pay again. However, ACS will define a special review mecanism for conversion from ASCO to ANZSCO before 1st july.


Hi Rub,
my 60 day period will complete by July 12 . I got the letter printed on May 12 so probably . If it is 60 working days then the duration will be some more. Other wise it will complete by July 12.


Thanks & regards,
Narendra


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

You'd better wait for the official announcements then. You can decide afterwards what to do exactly.



virgoboy said:


> Hi Rub,
> my 60 day period will complete by July 12 . I got the letter printed on May 12 so probably . If it is 60 working days then the duration will be some more. Other wise it will complete by July 12.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Guys, got my IELTS today.
W-7, L-8.5, R-9, S-8, OA - 8

ACS is still in process


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

:clap2: very good score

My ACS status is In Process


app said:


> Guys, got my IELTS today.
> W-7, L-8.5, R-9, S-8, OA - 8
> 
> ACS is still in process


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

app said:


> Guys, got my IELTS today.
> W-7, L-8.5, R-9, S-8, OA - 8
> 
> ACS is still in process



good score, Comgratulation


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my letter today and I have mixed feelings even though I have a positive assessment as Data Warehousing Specialist. If only I had received this 23days earlier  ...
> 
> Anyway, for those who wanted me to share, below is the letter:



Hi Rub,

First of all congrats for getting +ve assessment from ACS.
And dont worry........ACS/DIAC will find the way for the cases like us......

BTW mine is still in process.

But here surprising thing to c in yr case is, u got yr result within 2-2.5 months whereas for all of us it is taking more than usual time (i.e. 12 weeks). But i dont mind...... now as even if ACS gives us result earlier, it's of no use.

It's in our fate that our usual process with DIAC will now become longer due to review process again with ACS.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Yes, now waiting is the only option. Hope they process and finalise our cases immediately on our application to deficit the time gap  



harshal said:


> Hi Rub,
> 
> First of all congrats for getting +ve assessment from ACS.
> And dont worry........ACS/DIAC will find the way for the cases like us......
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Thx, I just hope ACS / DIAC will make the review process simple.

Otherwise, for the timelines, I think it was Gaurav who noticed that Group A applications were processed faster than Group B. Maybe that's why I got my letter already.

But as you said, it's actually better these days to see one's application still 'In Process'. At least, you can hope of getting your letter directly in ANZSCO in the beginning of july. It will spare you the review process.



harshal said:


> Hi Rub,
> 
> First of all congrats for getting +ve assessment from ACS.
> And dont worry........ACS/DIAC will find the way for the cases like us......
> ...


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thx, I just hope ACS / DIAC will make the review process simple.
> 
> ...


Rub,

Even mine is also Group A. I dont know why it's taking long.......but problem is of CO..........i heard she always takes long time........

And reg. my result........definitely i will get it in ASCO Code...... becoz i had applied to ACS before 1st of July....


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice scores, you took the general training or academic test?



app said:


> Guys, got my IELTS today.
> W-7, L-8.5, R-9, S-8, OA - 8
> 
> ACS is still in process


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> Hi Rub,
> my 60 day period will complete by July 12 . I got the letter printed on May 12 so probably . If it is 60 working days then the duration will be some more. Other wise it will complete by July 12.
> 
> 
> ...


hi vigoboy,

i think you can make a review request now as per your agents suggestion. Since it takes 12 weeks to finalize the review process so its not a huge risk to make an appeal/review request.

Mine was also the same case and my agent made a request for review on 6 of april. And still it is in process. So, even if you log your appeal for review you will not get the response before 1st july.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

What's the initials of your CO? Is it RU? And if I still remember well, your speciality is also Data Warehousing right?



harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> Even mine is also Group A. I dont know why it's taking long.......but problem is of CO..........i heard she always takes long time........
> 
> And reg. my result........definitely i will get it in ASCO Code...... becoz i had applied to ACS before 1st of July....


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> What's the initials of your CO? Is it RU? And if I still remember well, your speciality is also Data Warehousing right?


Rub,

you are right. Mine is DW. And it is being managed by RU. I think she is the one who manages all DW cases.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

But if he applies now, he has to pay for review. Whereas if he waits for the special review for ASCO-ANZSCO conversion, he might get a free review. Anyway, it's his call, as you said he's not taking a big risk in asking a review now.



wickp said:


> hi vigoboy,
> 
> i think you can make a review request now as per your agents suggestion. Since it takes 12 weeks to finalize the review process so its not a huge risk to make an appeal/review request.
> 
> Mine was also the same case and my agent made a request for review on 6 of april. And still it is in process. So, even if you log your appeal for review you will not get the response before 1st july.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hmm, I had the same CO then, I really dunno why my case took less time. 

My employment references were quite short and straight to the point. I had a 1-page letter for an experience of 1 year and a 2-pages letter for an experience of 3 years 2 months.





harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> you are right. Mine is DW. And it is being managed by RU. I think she is the one who manages all DW cases.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hmm, I had the same CO then, I really dunno why my case took less time.
> 
> My employment references were quite short and straight to the point. I had a 1-page letter for an experience of 1 year and a 2-pages letter for an experience of 3 years 2 months.


rub,

are you from low risk country? cause if you are from low risk country the process time is less compare to high risk country. i dont remember the link but there is some difference between high risk and low risk processing of applications.

Pakistan and India falls under high risk.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> Nice scores, you took the general training or academic test?


I took the General...I was worried a lot about the writing. I took 35 mins to write the letter and had only 25 mins for the task 2. Did a half baked job. I feel lucky to get 7 in that. thats 10 more safe points


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

wickp said:


> rub,
> 
> are you from low risk country? cause if you are from low risk country the process time is less compare to high risk country. i dont remember the link but there is some difference between high risk and low risk processing of applications.
> 
> Pakistan and India falls under high risk.


Does that apply for ACS too?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

app said:


> Does that apply for ACS too?


i believe yes.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Mauritius is also considered as high risk I think. 

However, my academic qualifications and part of my work experience were obtained in France, which is considered as low risk. I also used a Naati accredited translator based in Australia.

I think, maybe these, coupled with short employment letters, made the CO go faster through my documentation.




wickp said:


> rub,
> 
> are you from low risk country? cause if you are from low risk country the process time is less compare to high risk country. i dont remember the link but there is some difference between high risk and low risk processing of applications.
> 
> Pakistan and India falls under high risk.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, I also took the general. When offshore GSM was suspended on 7th may, I got worried about new points test and wondered if they'd still allocate 10 more points for IELTS or worse, if they might ask academic test for IT professionals (as they are planning to do with accountants). Fortunately, based on recent news, none of that will happen, so we should still be safe with our current IELTS results 



app said:


> I took the General...I was worried a lot about the writing. I took 35 mins to write the letter and had only 25 mins for the task 2. Did a half baked job. I feel lucky to get 7 in that. thats 10 more safe points


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> Ok, I also took the general. When offshore GSM was suspended on 7th may, I got worried about new points test and wondered if they'd still allocate 10 more points for IELTS or worse, if they might ask academic test for IT professionals (as they are planning to do with accountants). Fortunately, based on recent news, none of that will happen, so we should still be safe with our current IELTS results


We have had too many change in the last 3 months..Hopefully not any more. It looks like except your application, I have not seen any one else's assessment come through since May 17 anouncement. Maybe ACS is with-holding until they get confirmation on mapping. In one way, It ll be less paper work for them too.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

On announcement of new SOL, I had asked my CO to put my application on hold so that I can later get the letter in ANZSCO. She refused, saying that my application was already in process. And three days later, my status changed to 'with assessor'..



app said:


> We have had too many change in the last 3 months..Hopefully not any more. It looks like except your application, I have not seen any one else's assessment come through since May 17 anouncement. Maybe ACS is with-holding until they get confirmation on mapping. In one way, It ll be less paper work for them too.


----------



## DXBUAE (Mar 2, 2010)

hI,

i GOT the ref number from ACS.... Finally....
awaiting the letter guess this will take 5 days to reach me....
Will let you know of the contents of the letter & hoping it to be positive...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Good luck for your ACS result, I got my letter 8 days after it was posted, should be more or less same for India. Keep us posted about the outcome.



DXBUAE said:


> hI,
> 
> i GOT the ref number from ACS.... Finally....
> awaiting the letter guess this will take 5 days to reach me....
> Will let you know of the contents of the letter & hoping it to be positive...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
My ACS status has changed to *with Assessor *this morning, really don't know how to react (as ACS/DIAC has not yet arranged the transition criteria from ASCO to ANZSCO) 

BTW within 8 days we can expect the letter to reach home after *With Assessor status *of after the* Registered Post No* appears?????


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Guys, Status has changed to With Assessor for me too. I can also see a registration post number...
I did not check it for last few days because I was hoping the would not update until mapping is announced..Since i stay in Sydney area, I think I should get it in 2 or 3 days...I ll let you know the result when I get it.

All the best to me and to all of us


----------



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

My status has also changed to with Assessor now. I think they are going to release all the ACS applications


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Seems that ACS is trying to finalize all the cases instead of putting them on hold till new rules are out. Good luck to all of you, I guess you can wait for up to 8 days after registration post number appears to get your letter.

Otherwise, I've been exploring other options while waiting and I've currently started the recruitment process with an Australian company specialized in Data Warehousing and Business Intelligence. Done two phone interviews already and I got a technical interview by webcam next week, they are willing to sponsor for a 457 visa if I get through their process (am half-way through it) but I'm far from having obtained the job right how.

If that option gives a positive ending, I think I might move on a 457 visa, then I'll lodge an offshore 175 visa when I'm in Australia.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
The registered post number is also updated for me.
Hope DIAC also follws ACS and give visa grants in a flush to all of us.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> The registered post number is also updated for me.
> Hope DIAC also follws ACS and give visa grants in a flush to all of us.


I got acs positive result but acording ASCO code. will this result work for me?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

seems like they are finalizing the backlog. Good news after several months!! 

get ready for the review procedure guys, hopefully it would be much easier and less time taking.

cheers.


----------



## DXBUAE (Mar 2, 2010)

hI,
Hoping that they have CISSP in the new list. 

or need to think of a plan B.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

DXBUAE said:


> hI,
> Hoping that they have CISSP in the new list.
> 
> or need to think of a plan B.


hi dxbuae,

hopefully it will.

btw whats your plan B?


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

wickp said:


> hi dxbuae,
> 
> hopefully it will.
> 
> btw whats your plan B?


Wickp,

What is your plan B ?


Cheers,

TAA


----------



## DXBUAE (Mar 2, 2010)

Plan B is to get ENS or 457 Visa,


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> Wickp,
> 
> What is your plan B ?
> 
> ...


Foha,

mine is to go for canadian immigration. :eyebrows:


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

DXBUAE said:


> Plan B is to get ENS or 457 Visa,


so, do you have employer sponsorship? cause this is the most difficult thing to get. If yes, why don't you take as plan A then? 

you can easily change from 457 to PR while staying in oz.


----------



## DXBUAE (Mar 2, 2010)

I may have a 457 ,

Employeer refused the ENS. 
Changing from 457 to PR is also not without issues. Want the GSM


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

wickp said:


> Foha,
> 
> mine is to go for canadian immigration. :eyebrows:


Booohaa haa LOL !!

you naughty boy.. have yOu been stalking me ??

0213: Computer and Information Systems Managers ?.. Complete Idiots have been getting Visa in 7 - 8 months !!. Its a gold mine .. check it out !..

A dude from my area knows nothing but to play a guitar, got some oracle certification somehow, applied in november and he is almost there !!

Considering the time and effort we have wasted here on Australia, Canada is a piece of cake. You wont believe how much heartache I had with ACS !!. If it comes to reassessment, I would say, %^&%^& you ACS and look at Canada..

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> Booohaa haa LOL !!
> 
> you naughty boy.. have yOu been stalking me ??
> 
> ...


atleast someone here in this forum can read my mind!! 

i've been chasing this oz game since feb09 and you know what after spending so much amount of money and time they still treat us like we are asylum seekers 

if acs doesn't come up with the right solution then we'll sure be needing your friends assistance


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

wickp said:


> atleast someone here in this forum can read my mind!!
> 
> I've been chasing this oz game since feb09 and you know what after spending so much amount of money and time they still treat us like we are asylum seekers
> 
> if acs doesn't come up with the right solution then we'll sure be needing your friends assistance


You will scream and die if you hear my ACS story.. Ok here is in short !

I did my own RPL, I am self employed, so I had to kiss assess of 15 clients who I did projects for during the last 10 years and make them write recommendation letters. (imagine how difficult it is). Then I had to get proofs from my bank for ownership of my business, then I had to attach electricity and phone bills, my credit card bill, statutory dec. for myself, letters from clients and distributors.. All in all about 120 pages of it, cost me 4500 rupees. to send it to Oz. then I got approved for 2231-79 only, no MODL. So I prepared another essay describing my LINUX skills, got another 9 letter from clients for LINUX projects and when I was about to submit, my credit card company reduced my limit to only 25000/-. I tried my best to make them raise the limit to just 800 rupees so I could pay the fees but no. So, I had to find a friend who had a foreign currency account and borrowed money to pay the damn fees !(it had some complications too, ACS charged me extra for the pay order) . That took a lot of time and as I had to send the appeal withing 60 days. Anyways, I some how sent it via TCS and it arrived at ACS 60th day on the dot !!!!. Imagine the tension I took!. 

Then, Feb 8 changes came and a letter from my CO arrived saying that there is no more MODL so if you want we can refund your money. I said, no assess me. So finally I was assessed in 12 weeks time !! (not a day less!) as LINUX pro. And thats not the end of it, they send my letter to a wrong address! Luckily, I asked my CO to send me a scanned copy from which I saw what wrong address they sent my letter to. So I went to the post office, found the mobile number of my postman, called him and offered him a little reward (RISHWAT) and he brought me my letter. I later mentioned that to ACS and they sent me another copy with the correct address on the envelope AND STILL THE WRONG ADDRESS ON the letter!!

And then, no MODL points, my points are 110 ! So I applied VIC SS, and after that that %^&*% SOL Change and now I don't know if my skill IS there or not, or VIC will give me SS or not, and even if they do, will I get approved by DIAC on 2241-79 LINUX or not..

Now can you imagine my frustration ?? I bet you can't !!. 

I am sure CANADA would have been a 100 times easier !!

Right now, I am mighty pissed and waiting for that damn July 1st changes, but I wont go any further with Oz. I just have had enough !!


Depressed !!

TAA


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

wow!! you really deserve to get oz grant letter.

should i tell you mine? i started with local consultant in karachi and the reason why i select him was few of my friends were also taking help from him. and for the same reason i switched another bank since my previous experience with the banks were not great enough to show im IT professional. i was hired as an AM Systems & Projects but later on due to closure of consumer banking segment and closure i was transferred to compliance dept. and again after few months was transferred to IT and at last lost my job (you may heard of layoff in past month) since bank closed its consumer operations in Indonesia, uae, india and pakistan.

meanwhile i was struggling to get my acs status from the consultant but he always responded that it is still in process. he charged me twice for acs fee since my first acs response was negative (without specialization) in addition to that, the initial consultancy fee 25K. He told me recently, when pressurized, that my case is now submitted for review and i confirmed it from acs that my case was logged in on 6april.

so, just for the sake of getting into oz land i lost my job, time and money and i blame it to myself cause i didn't researched before and could have submit case by my self.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

so, just for the sake of getting into oz land i lost my job, time and money and i blame it to myself cause i didn't researched before and could have submit case by my self.[/QUOTE]


Sorry to hear that you lost your job. I am getting my passports made, you know it is only required to have passports and fees to apply initially to Canada. Go see this link. Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class.

What is your IELTS score, as you need 7,7,7.5,6.5 to get the 16 points.

Lets wait till July 1st and then will go try my luck at the maple leaf!! ..

I will keep you posted.. 

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

i have 7,7,6,6 right now but im sure i can get 7 in all.

same case here, but i'll try to lodge my initial application to leaf before 1st july.

im expecting response on my acs app right after last week of june.

wish you best of luck.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi guys

got my ace letter today..It is positive... as expected it is with asco code only.. They have not given java specialization. I don't know if it matters since there is no critical list or modl.. What do you think?


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi guys

got my ace letter today..It is positive... as expected it is with asco code only.. They have not given java specialization. I don't know if it matters since there is no critical list or modl.. What do you think?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Congrats for your positive result. Don't worry about the code, as long as you fall under one of the categories in new SOL, things should be fine with you. As you said yourself, MODL and CSL have been abolished now.



app said:


> Hi guys
> 
> got my ace letter today..It is positive... as expected it is with asco code only.. They have not given java specialization. I don't know if it matters since there is no critical list or modl.. What do you think?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats dear :clap2:
When ur status got changed to *with assessor*???
The status changed for me on 10th June, I am expecting the letter this week.

Any idea about the mapping??????? m more tensed with the mapping and point system 

I think we all will have almost similar timelines 1st july onwards, so let us be together and keep visiting the forum regularly to help each other. 



app said:


> Hi guys
> 
> got my ace letter today..It is positive... as expected it is with asco code only.. They have not given java specialization. I don't know if it matters since there is no critical list or modl.. What do you think?


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Congrats dear :clap2:
> When ur status got changed to *with assessor*???
> The status changed for me on 10th June, I am expecting the letter this week.
> 
> ...


I think mine changed on the same day as yours. but since I am in sydney, it gets delivered in a day. I missed the post on Friday. So collected it personally from the post office.
I emailed my CO about the mapping..most likely they will say to wait for the review process to be release...But just thought will give a shot and see if something has changed


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

app said:


> I think mine changed on the same day as yours. but since I am in sydney, it gets delivered in a day. I missed the post on Friday. So collected it personally from the post office.
> I emailed my CO about the mapping..most likely they will say to wait for the review process to be release...But just thought will give a shot and see if something has changed




Hi App,

Congrats App !! for getting the Positive assessment from the ACS. 
I have applied for ACS assessment in the month of JAN 2010 under the JAVA specialization category. But on MAY 12 th I got the assessment letter with 2231 -79 without specialization. Just code !! . Can you publish your time line and the code which you got from ACS. My question is these kind of things are happening for only JAVA specialization people or for others also ?

This is the message in my ACS letter . After the detail work experience.

*
Your work experience has been calculated as follow.

Dates: 11/00- 11/04 (1 yrs 0 mnths)
Position Java Trainer(Only 25 % Considered ICT professional Level)
Employer XXXXXXXX

Date: 12/04 -06/06 (1 yrs 6 mnths)
Position Software Engineer
Employer XXXXXXXXX

Date: 06/06 – 06/07 (1 yrs 0 mnths)
Position Software Engineer 
Employer XXXXXXXX


Date: 06/07 – 01/10( 2 yrs 7 mnths)
Position Assistant System Engineer 
Employer XXXXXXXX


You should note that Department of Immigration reserves the right to undertake further detailed investigation of your work experience for the purpose of assessing the recent work experience requirement, and the specific work experience and Australian work experience point test items.


Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for immigration under 2231-79 of the ASCO code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in General Skills migration application.
The assessment in based upon the documents provided, by issuing this letter or otherwise, ACS makes no representation about:*

Thanks in Advance.
Narendra


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

virgoboy said:


> Hi App,
> 
> Congrats App !! for getting the Positive assessment from the ACS.
> I have applied for ACS assessment in the month of JAN 2010 under the JAVA specialization category. But on MAY 12 th I got the assessment letter with 2231 -79 without specialization. Just code !! . Can you publish your time line and the code which you got from ACS. My question is these kind of things are happening for only JAVA specialization people or for others also ?
> ...


Hi Narendra,
I got exactly the same letter..My time lines
Application received: March 9
In Process: April 12
With assessor: Jun 10
Post received: Jun 11


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Narendra,
I am not sure, if this is happening only for Java specialization. Rub, did you get your specialization?
It is not a major concern as they have revoked MODL and CSL. But my only worry is, if at all we get to apply and Immi brings in CSL or something like that people who apply after us with CSL will get visa a lot earlier..But I guess we cant avoid that and have to live with it.
Still I will mail my CO, if this matters.
Did you check with your CO or write to ACS about this?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi App,

I received my letter on 29th may and I got the specialization in Data Warehousing. But like I said before, I don't think it makes a big difference now.

I believe that ACS is still giving specializations until 30th june, when they switch to ANZSCO on 1st july, it will no longer be the case.



app said:


> Narendra,
> I am not sure, if this is happening only for Java specialization. Rub, did you get your specialization?
> It is not a major concern as they have revoked MODL and CSL. But my only worry is, if at all we get to apply and Immi brings in CSL or something like that people who apply after us with CSL will get visa a lot earlier..But I guess we cant avoid that and have to live with it.
> Still I will mail my CO, if this matters.
> Did you check with your CO or write to ACS about this?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I got ACS +ve assessment today as an Oracle Specialist.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> I got ACS +ve assessment today as an Oracle Specialist.


congrats!! gaurav.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks WickP,
I have mailed ACS several times regarding ASCO-ANZSCO transition.... hope they broadcast soon.



wickp said:


> congrats!! gaurav.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats. Keep us posted if you get a reply from ACS for the ASCO-ANZSCO transition.



Gaurav said:


> I got ACS +ve assessment today as an Oracle Specialist.


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> I got ACS +ve assessment today as an Oracle Specialist.


 Congrats Gaurav.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks WickP,
> I have mailed ACS several times regarding ASCO-ANZSCO transition.... hope they broadcast soon.


they better come up with the instant and feasible solution.

enjoy the moment. opcorn:

cheers.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

wickp said:


> they better come up with the instant and feasible solution.
> 
> enjoy the moment. opcorn:
> 
> cheers.


Wickp any progress in your case?


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats !! Gaurav for getting +ve assessment.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Rub,Narendra,WickP,Murugan.
I don't understand why these ppl (DIAC+ACS) announcethe changes at last moment, hope they set the rules of the game prior 1st July with due time for us to prepare.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> I got ACS +ve assessment today as an Oracle Specialist.


Gaurav,

I was out of town for few days ......... so could not reply you man.,..... really happy to see that u got +ve assessment .......


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Thanks Rub,Narendra,WickP,Murugan.
> I don't understand why these ppl (DIAC+ACS) announcethe changes at last moment, hope they set the rules of the game prior 1st July with due time for us to prepare.



Gaurav, Rub, Wickp and others......

today my status changed to "With Assessors"...... so let's hope for the best in 15 days.......


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Good luck for your results, you wanted the specialization for Data Warehousing right?

Otherwise, I have an update on my situation, I've done three interviews by phone already for an Aussie Data Warehousing consultancy and all have been successful. I've been invited for an HR interview by visio-call on Monday. The company is willing to sponsor for a 457 visa if they hire me.

What do you guys think? If I get the opportunity, should I move on a temporary 457 visa and then apply for a 175 GSM visa once in australia? Or should I ask the company to sponsor me for a permanent ENS visa instead (since I have most documents ready such as skills assessment and IELTS results).

I should get more information during the final interview but I'm curious to get any opinions here.





harshal said:


> Gaurav, Rub, Wickp and others......
> 
> today my status changed to "With Assessors"...... so let's hope for the best in 15 days.......


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Harshal, 
U will get the registered post no today itself.
The ACS will mail you in 2 days that u can track the status of ur registered post on the site of Postoffice of aus, but it is useless....... wen u will enter the registered post number u will not get anything. 
U will recieve ur letter on the 8th day........ damm sure.
Rub got it on 8th day... i too got it on 8th Day.



harshal said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> I was out of town for few days ......... so could not reply you man.,..... really happy to see that u got +ve assessment .......


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Accept which ever visa ur employer gives u....... GSM visa can be processed onshore........ u have a very good opportunity I should say....... Wish u lots of good luck for ur interview, keep us updated :clap2:


Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good luck for your results, you wanted the specialization for Data Warehousing right?
> 
> ...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good luck for your results, you wanted the specialization for Data Warehousing right?
> 
> ...


u have to stay in aussieland for some time (1 year i guess) for u to qualify for onshore PR....


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, I'll keep you guys posted after my last interview on Monday.



Gaurav said:


> Accept which ever visa ur employer gives u....... GSM visa can be processed onshore........ u have a very good opportunity I should say....... Wish u lots of good luck for ur interview, keep us updated :clap2:


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

If I do move on a 457 visa, I'm thinking of lodging an offshore 175 visa when I'm there, not an onshore one.



PankajNamdeo said:


> u have to stay in aussieland for some time (1 year i guess) for u to qualify for onshore PR....


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Rub said:


> If I do move on a 457 visa, I'm thinking of lodging an offshore 175 visa when I'm there, not an onshore one.


k..it wll take time as it needs ACS results....so start prepar'g for the same.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep, I have received ACS results already in ASCO code last month (Data Warehousing Specialist). Like the others, I'll need to apply for review from ACS in July to get ANZSCO code.



PankajNamdeo said:


> k..it wll take time as it needs ACS results....so start prepar'g for the same.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> If I do move on a 457 visa, I'm thinking of lodging an offshore 175 visa when I'm there, not an onshore one.


Congrats gaurav and all the best for Harshal...

Being in 457 does not give eligibility to apply onshore. Applying offshore is the only option. if you get employer nomination, your skill need not even be on the skills list...But Australian companies are reluctant to sponsor as they have to satisfy lots of criteria to do that.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Wickp any progress in your case?


no shafqat its still in process. meanwhile, as discussed with foha on this forum, i had applied for canadian temporary resident permit yesterday. let see how much time they take.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good luck for your results, you wanted the specialization for Data Warehousing right?
> 
> ...


rub i think 457 best suits you now, because it takes less time to process and you'll know the market better when you are there, before applying for PR. also, i believe it will give you an edge (even its not clear that point system will exist in future) while applying for PR as you hold oz working experience.

i believe getting ens is difficult compare to 457, as employer has to struggle more in getting foreign talent and approving documents from oz authorities.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> Yep, I have received ACS results already in ASCO code last month (Data Warehousing Specialist). Like the others, I'll need to apply for review from ACS in July to get ANZSCO code.


Did anyone check this link?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/51192-asco-anzsco-maping.html#post320813

It looks like DIAC is going to announce a mapping table


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

The below link is also interesting

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Now just 9 days to go for 30th June, m wondering when ACS will announce the transition arrangement and when wthey will provide us the ANZSCO Code??????


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Now just 9 days to go for 30th June, m wondering when ACS will announce the transition arrangement and when wthey will provide us the ANZSCO Code??????


I have feeling, it will be released by DIAC for the entire Skills occupation list instead of ACS. And if it is DIAC, it will most likely be released on or after 1st july when they start to accept the GSM applications.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Then I think DIAC should accept the ASCO Code and not insist on re-assessment.
If they display the mapping table for all occupation, I think it would be a more simpler task than approaching ACS.
But they shouldimplement the transition before 1st july, so that applicants like us also have an equal opportunity to apply on 1st July.
What about points for these ANZSCO occupations, any idea???


app said:


> I have feeling, it will be released by DIAC for the entire Skills occupation list instead of ACS. And if it is DIAC, it will most likely be released on or after 1st july when they start to accept the GSM applications.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just a quick update to let you know that I had my last interview this morning and I got the job of DWH consultant. The company is going to sponsor me for a 457 visa.

We talked about PR and it's their policy to sponsor for ENS after two years of employment. However, they told me that I can apply for an independent visa on my own this year if I want.

I think that if the 457 is obtained without any probs, I'll be moving to melbourne in september.

In the mean time, I'll continue to prepare myself for lodging my own 175 visa application, so I'm still following what's happening with ACS and DIAC etc


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update to let you know that I had my last interview this morning and I got the job of DWH consultant. The company is going to sponsor me for a 457 visa.
> 
> ...


congrats man.....


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

happy for u :clap2::clap2::clap2:


Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update to let you know that I had my last interview this morning and I got the job of DWH consultant. The company is going to sponsor me for a 457 visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update to let you know that I had my last interview this morning and I got the job of DWH consultant. The company is going to sponsor me for a 457 visa.


congrats rub.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Wickp, it seems that the demand for Data Warehousing is very good currently as you were saying.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats! Pal,

My heartist congratulations to you. 

May i know, which job portal you've been using to apply for jobs?

Actually, i'm also preparing for IELTS for 175 indepent visa, but at the same time i'm looking for a empoyer sponsorhip. I would be gratefull, if you could guide me...

Cheerio!!!



Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just a quick update to let you know that I had my last interview this morning and I got the job of DWH consultant. The company is going to sponsor me for a 457 visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I looked a bit on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site but couldn't find anything interesting, most posts were by recruitment agencies and I didn't like that.

So, I decided to search a bit on the internet about the major companies specialized in my field in Australia (Data Warehousing in my case). I went directly on their company web sites and I was lucky because the first application I sent, I got a reply two days later from HR and things have gone pretty fast since then. And I've ended up with an offer without even having had the chance to send other applications.



navendum said:


> Congrats! Pal,
> 
> My heartist congratulations to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Buddy,

Thanks for all your support. Actually, I'm having 11+ years of total experience in core IT. Currently working as a Manager IT with one of the India's biggest Oil & Gas companies since 6.5yrs. My core expertise has been ORACLE & SQLSERVER and that to specializing into Database Administration. So, buddy!!! if there would be any requirement matching my profile then kinldy let me know. Once again, all the best for your future assignments...

Cheerio!!!



Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I looked a bit on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site but couldn't find anything interesting, most posts were by recruitment agencies and I didn't like that.
> 
> So, I decided to search a bit on the internet about the major companies specialized in my field in Australia (Data Warehousing in my case). I went directly on their company web sites and I was lucky because the first application I sent, I got a reply two days later from HR and things have gone pretty fast since then. And I've ended up with an offer without even having had the chance to send other applications.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Wickp, it seems that the demand for Data Warehousing is very good currently as you were saying.


rub,

there also seems to be great demand for system analysts (i.e., mcse/mcsp, etc) but since supply is sufficient chances are thin that they would give 457s.

this is what i believe from research. there's a similar demand in canada as well but don't know how they are managing.

cheers.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats, Rub. Wish you all the best.


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

app said:


> Congrats, Rub. Wish you all the best.


Congrats Rub !! Its really big relief for you in this crucial time.


ALL THE BEST !!

Narendra


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I looked a bit on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site but couldn't find anything interesting, most posts were by recruitment agencies and I didn't like that.
> 
> So, I decided to search a bit on the internet about the major companies specialized in my field in Australia (Data Warehousing in my case). I went directly on their company web sites and I was lucky because the first application I sent, I got a reply two days later from HR and things have gone pretty fast since then. And I've ended up with an offer without even having had the chance to send other applications.


Congrats!!! Rub,

My registered post no. is getting reflected now...... so i think by next week or in 10 days i will get my result.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Harshal, best of luck for you letter! I hope things are made clear by DIAC soon concerning skills assessment already obtained in ASCO.

Otherwise, I received my employment contract today, they've made me an offer based in Melbourne office (but travel required), basic salary of $ 95K + 9% superannuation. I couldn't hope for a better offer, given my 4.5 years of experience (and 0 in australia).

Cheers,
Rub


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

u have got the best offer which 1 can get considering as a fresher in australia.
luck is going good on u.......wish u all the best.
any update on mapping???? 


Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Harshal, best of luck for you letter! I hope things are made clear by DIAC soon concerning skills assessment already obtained in ASCO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I can't even believe it myself man, they are even offering $5000 relocation allowance and 1 month serviced accommodation on arrival. Maybe some of you guys should consider a reconversion into Data Warehousing lol.

Otherwise, I'm also waiting impatiently for the mapping, got no updates, I'm thinking of applying for my PR maybe in september after I arrive in Australia because I don't know if one can lodge a 457 visa application and a 175 visa application at the same time!




Gaurav said:


> u have got the best offer which 1 can get considering as a fresher in australia.
> luck is going good on u.......wish u all the best.
> any update on mapping????


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Harshal, best of luck for you letter! I hope things are made clear by DIAC soon concerning skills assessment already obtained in ASCO.
> 
> ...


Rub,

Congrats!! for getting this awsome offer......can u guide me how did u get this? what exactly did u do? how did u contact the employer?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Rub said:


> I can't even believe it myself man, they are even offering $5000 relocation allowance and 1 month serviced accommodation on arrival. Maybe some of you guys should consider a reconversion into Data Warehousing lol.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm also waiting impatiently for the mapping, got no updates, I'm thinking of applying for my PR maybe in september after I arrive in Australia because I don't know if one can lodge a 457 visa application and a 175 visa application at the same time!


Congrats rub,

That's awesome news...!
Good Luck


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Harshal,

You can have a look directly at the web sites of companies you'd be interested in.

I applied directly on the company's web site (with CV and cover letter) and HR contacted me a few days later. I did three interviews by phone and last one by webcam, got an offer after the final interview.



harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> Congrats!! for getting this awsome offer......can u guide me how did u get this? what exactly did u do? how did u contact the employer?


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Harshal,
> 
> You can have a look directly at the web sites of companies you'd be interested in.
> 
> I applied directly on the company's web site (with CV and cover letter) and HR contacted me a few days later. I did three interviews by phone and last one by webcam, got an offer after the final interview.


Rub,

If u dont mind can u pls share yr CV and cover letter (not CV then at least Cover Letter) and did u make yr CV in australian format? 

You can send the format at deleted email address


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Rub said:


> Harshal,
> 
> You can have a look directly at the web sites of companies you'd be interested in.
> 
> I applied directly on the company's web site (with CV and cover letter) and HR contacted me a few days later. I did three interviews by phone and last one by webcam, got an offer after the final interview.


it was pretty straight forward in ur case...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Gimme a day or two, I'll try to send you a template by mail, I didnt really use australian format, I looked at a sample from the state of victoria web site and mine was quite similar, so I sent it as it was.



harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> If u dont mind can u pls share yr CV and cover letter (not CV then at least Cover Letter) and did u make yr CV in australian format?
> 
> You can send the format at [email protected]


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

I have gone thru one PDF document from that I can frame OLD and NEW CODES 
http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf

OCCUPATION ASCO CODE COUNTRY ASSESSINGAUTHORITY POINTS

Computing Professionals - Applications and Analyst Programmer 
2231-17 All ACS 60
Computing Professionals - Computer Systems Auditor
2231-21  All ACS 60
Computing Professionals (nec) 2231-79 All ACS 60
Computing Professionals - Software Designer
2231-15 All ACS 60
Computing Professionals – Systems Designer
2231-13 All ACS 60
Computing Professionals – Systems Manager
2231-11 All ACS 60
Computing Professionals – Systems Programmer
2231-19 All ACS 60

.



OCCUPATION ANZSCO CODE COUNTRY ASSESSINGAUTHORITY POINTS
Database Administrator 262111 All ACS 60
Systems Administrator 262113 All ACS 60
Systems Analyst 261112 All ACS 60
Computer Network and Systems Engineer263111 All ACS 60
ICT Business Analyst 261111 All ACS 60
Network Analyst 263113 All ACS 60
Software Engineer 261313 All ACS 60
Developer Programmer 261312 All ACS 60
Analyst Programmer 261311 All ACS 60
Software Tester 261314 All ACS 60
ICT Security Specialist 262112 All ACS 60
Software and Applications 261399 All ACS 60
Programmers nec

Please go thru and send your comments too . I think if they publish ASCO and ANZSCO it will be beneficial to so many people.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

virgoboy said:


> I have gone thru one PDF document from that I can frame OLD and NEW CODES
> http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf
> 
> OCCUPATION ASCO CODE COUNTRY ASSESSINGAUTHORITY POINTS
> ...



Do you think both will be applicable?


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Do you think both will be applicable?


Both won't be applicable . The ASCO Code table shows previous CODES.

ANZSCO code table shows current table under 176 State ( Schedule 3) .


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

guys,

my agent just told me that my acs response has just been dispatched to him. so hopefully i'll be having letter by mid of next week.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

wickp said:


> guys,
> 
> my agent just told me that my acs response has just been dispatched to him. so hopefully i'll be having letter by mid of next week.


Wickp,

Awsome man........
best of luck for the result.......
i am also expecting my result in next week.......


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

virgoboy said:


> Both won't be applicable . The ASCO Code table shows previous CODES.
> 
> ANZSCO code table shows current table under 176 State ( Schedule 3) .


Hi,

Its Schedule 4 for State sponsered not 3.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

harshal said:


> Wickp,
> 
> Awsome man........
> best of luck for the result.......
> i am also expecting my result in next week.......


thanks harshal,

i guess now we are on the same boat. lets hope acs give us what we asked.

also, we definitely need the asco/anzsco conversation from acs and hopefully they will not charge us since there are only few of us having old asco codes. :tongue1:


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

wickp said:


> thanks harshal,
> 
> i guess now we are on the same boat. lets hope acs give us what we asked.
> 
> also, we definitely need the asco/anzsco conversation from acs and hopefully they will not charge us since there are only few of us having old asco codes. :tongue1:


oh, you are saying about charges......
i hope they just give us one letter quickly for mapping......so that along with money we dont have to waste time too......which is more imp. now......


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I found this link on another forum. If this mapping is the same one to be used by DIAC after 1st July, it might be bad news for us because the code we are being mapped to, is not on new SOL. Sounds like re-assessment is an option we'll seriously have to consider pfff!

http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/Legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/EAC98C683DDD004BCA25774A0017BD72/$file/10025LI.pdf


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I found this link on another forum. If this mapping is the same one to be used by DIAC after 1st July, it might be bad news for us because the code we are being mapped to, is not on new SOL. Sounds like re-assessment is an option we'll seriously have to consider pfff!
> 
> http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/Legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/EAC98C683DDD004BCA25774A0017BD72/$file/10025LI.pdf


Check this. Found in another thread. Looks like its an updated document
http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf

If the mapping as mentioned in Gaurav's link
2231-79 - is not applicable for 175, but applicable for 176.

That should be a consolation. 
Unfortunately for me, they have not given any specialization. I think review/re-assess will be the only way to go for me. Let me see.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

app said:


> Check this. Found in another thread. Looks like its an updated document
> http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf
> 
> If the mapping as mentioned in Gaurav's link
> ...


Hi,

Schedule-1(ASCO)
Computing Professionals (nec) 2231-79 All ACS 60


Schedule-2(ANZSCO)
1. Computer Network and Systems
Engineer 263111 All ACS

2. Network Analyst 263113 All ACS 60

I got assessment in Network security specialist. Do I need reassessment? Which ANZO code is applicable for me?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

only 5 days to go for 1st July, DIAC can announce the mapping at any moment. :ranger:

Boyz,
So what's ur speculations now as the time to apply is nearer ???? Computing professionals cannot be removed completely from ANZSCO list, so I feel there's no need to panic. Also for those among us who haven't got specialization's also need not to be tensed as I feel that DIAC will consider 2231-79(nec) as well as 2231-79( *specialist) under COMPUTING PROFESSIONALS only. 

Bust of luck 4 us ray: 



era7bd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Schedule-1(ASCO)
> Computing Professionals (nec) 2231-79 All ACS 60
> ...


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> only 5 days to go for 1st July, DIAC can announce the mapping at any moment. :ranger:
> 
> Boyz,
> So what's ur speculations now as the time to apply is nearer ???? Computing professionals cannot be removed completely from ANZSCO list, so I feel there's no need to panic. Also for those among us who haven't got specialization's also need not to be tensed as I feel that DIAC will consider 2231-79(nec) as well as 2231-79( *specialist) under COMPUTING PROFESSIONALS only.
> ...



Hi buddy,

I am really feeling nerves. :Cry:

God knows what is waiting for us?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

DIAC has announced the mappings on their website.

Code 2231-79 is not mapped on new SOL, only on state migration plans and 176 visa!


----------



## Sharan Ramani (Nov 3, 2009)

Rub,

2231-79 is present in the new mapping.

S!







Rub said:


> DIAC has announced the mappings on their website.
> 
> Code 2231-79 is not mapped on new SOL, only on state migration plans and 176 visa!


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> DIAC has announced the mappings on their website.
> 
> Code 2231-79 is not mapped on new SOL, only on state migration plans and 176 visa!


Rub,

Agree with you......
this is rediculous......... 
i dont know how they are going to manage for 175 visa?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Sharan Ramani said:


> Rub,
> 
> 2231-79 is present in the new mapping.
> 
> S!


But without specializations.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

so do we have to go for re-assessment again????


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> so do we have to go for re-assessment again????


Hi,

At the moment the picture is not clear but on one forum I get this

"Applicants who had previously been approved under South Australia's former state sponsorship method may need to reapply before they are approved under the new State Migration Plan (assuming their occupation is transferrable from the previous sponsorship list to an occupation on the new one)"

So If your occupation like me 2231-79(Net. Security) is not in Schedule 4 and u opt for SMP one would need to go for Re-assesment and another 300$ expense


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Not in schedule 3 which is meant for 175 skilled independent.

We'll have to consider schedule 4, which is SMP and state sponsored.

In my case, i'm going to give it a shot with victoria sponsorship once they accept applications again. I have a job offer to increase my chances, excellent IELTS scores, a positive skills assessment and enough financial funds as per their requirements.

Only if this path fails for me, i'll consider giving that crappy ACS organization another $300 in order to be assessed again. I might even give up trying getting a skilled visa, instead of paying ACS again. I could work two years for my new employer, then go the ENS way, i'm disgusted!



Sharan Ramani said:


> Rub,
> 
> 2231-79 is present in the new mapping.
> 
> S!


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Dear All,

If this is an official document which it seems to be, then all of us who are state sponsored or Will be state sponsored and their skills are included in the Schedule 4 (State sponsored), May not need to be re-assessed (I am talking about IT). 

Check out pages 3 and 4 from following document:

http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/DA1BE00DC2F66895CA25774A0013D89E/$file/10026LI.pdf

According to my understanding of it, 2231-79 - with specialization is mapped to 261399 of the "current state sponsored list" by DIAC. 

In conclusion, if one needs to apply to Oz in an IT profession on an skill other than the 5 skills listed 261111, 261112, 261311, 261312 and 261313) , must get themselves sponsored by one of the states.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Fellows,

Check this out...

http://www.immi.gov.au/employers/_pdf/asco-anzsco-sol-correlations.pdf

Check page 25 for ICT anzsco to asco mappings for State Migration Plan.


Cheers,


TAA


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
Is the transition table (schedule 3,4) applicable only till 1st july or after it also?????
I mean that ASCO 2231-79 (nec or specialist) is included under schedule4 which is under state migration plan, so applicants like me(who have got +ve assessment) still cannot apply for visa as they are not having state sponsorship.


2231-79 is mapped against 261399-Software and applications programmers nec in schedule 4.
So, can a 175 visa applicant apply for this ANZSCO 261399 after 1st july without State sponsorship?????

Pls advise


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Is the transition table (schedule 3,4) applicable only till 1st july or after it also?????
> I mean that ASCO 2231-79 (nec or specialist) is included under schedule4 which is under state migration plan, so applicants like me(who have got +ve assessment) still cannot apply for visa as they are not having state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Hi

schedule 4 is only for under state migration plam . That's why you may need state sponsorship for getting 176.

If you want to go 175 then you should need reassesment under

261111 ICT business analyst 2231-13 Systems Designer ACS 60
261112 Systems analyst 2231-13 Systems Designer ACS 60
261311 Analyst programmer 2231-17 Applications and Analyst
Programmer ACS 60
261312 Developer programmer 2231-17 Applications and Analyst
Programmer ACS 60
261313 Software engineer 2231-15 Software Designer ACS 60
263311

which are included in schdule 3.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,
I mean are the occupations in Schedule 4 restricted to SATE SPONSORSHIP ONLY even after 1st July2010?????

Example: I re-apply to ACS and I get ANZSCO 261399-Software and applications programmers nec after 1st July. Shall I have to go compulsorily get SS????

In simple terms, I want to know that can a 175 visa applicant choose ANZSCO in Schedule4 after 1st july??????
Is this transition table ment only for those applicants who have ASCO and do not have ANZSCO????



era7bd said:


> Hi
> 
> I didn't get map against 2231-79 in schedule 3. It's only exists in schedule 2 & 4. For the reason you may need state sponsorship.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hi,
> I mean are the occupations in Schedule 4 restricted to SATE SPONSORSHIP ONLY even after 1st July2010?????
> 
> Example: I re-apply to ACS and I get ANZSCO 261399-Software and applications programmers nec after 1st July. Shall I have to go compulsorily get SS????
> ...


by reading asco-anzsco-sol-correlations I understood that

1. If you have ASCO code but not in ANZSCO table then you have to reassesment

2. If you have ASCO code which is under schedule 3 (ANZSCO) then only you can apply under 175

3. If you have ASCO code which is under schedule 4 (ANZSCO) then only you can apply under 176

4. If you get reassesment under ANZSCO 261399-Software and applications programmers nec, you need state sponsorship. You can't go in 175

It's my personal opinion. ACS should clear everything


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I mean is this schedule 3 and 4 only applicable for people having ASCO codes only??
What are the occupations that are included in Skilled migration????? 
If Schedule4 is applicable even after 1st july they should have separately mentioned under *State Migration Plan* just like *ENS *

I know it is as new to u as me, any guesses? what r ur future plans???

Is 176 (relative sponsored) included under schedule4????

Does it mean that 


era7bd said:


> by reading asco-anzsco-sol-correlations I understood that
> 
> 1. If you have ASCO code but not in ANZSCO table then you have to reassesment
> 
> ...


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> I mean is this schedule 3 and 4 only applicable for people having ASCO codes only??
> What are the occupations that are included in Skilled migration?????
> If Schedule4 is applicable even after 1st july they should have separately mentioned under *State Migration Plan* just like *ENS *
> 
> ...


Hi buddy,

Schedule 4 only mentioned as a state SOL. They didn't tell about relative/family sponsorship. I know anyboady can apply subclass -176 using state sponsorship or family sponsorship but here they didn't clear it

is it hard for you to collect state sponsorship or any advantage by getting relative sponsorship?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Gaurav, it's simple.

If you have current letter with code 2231-79, it means you can apply through state sponsorship after 1st july, because 2231-79 maps on 261399 in ANZSCO and that is present in schedule 4.

If you ask for re-assessment:

If you get code 261399, it will have been a waste because you'd be eligible for state sponsorship only but not for 175 visa.

However, if you get the code for systems analyst, software engineer or developer programmer, then you can apply for 175 visa through schedule 3, which corresponds to new SOL.

I hope this clears things a bit for you.



Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Is the transition table (schedule 3,4) applicable only till 1st july or after it also?????
> I mean that ASCO 2231-79 (nec or specialist) is included under schedule4 which is under state migration plan, so applicants like me(who have got +ve assessment) still cannot apply for visa as they are not having state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Rub said:


> Gaurav, it's simple.
> 
> If you have current letter with code 2231-79, it means you can apply through state sponsorship after 1st july, because 2231-79 maps on 261399 in ANZSCO and that is present in schedule 4.
> 
> ...


Rub,

I think its quite clear, on thing i would like to know that 'll i hve to get the new letter with code 261399 from ACS in order to apply for SS after 1st july or may we apply with existing +ve letter code 2231-79.

Thx.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Rub,

I think this is good news. Finally, we can apply for 176 visa under 261399. 

Lets hope they start processing State sponsorship applications soon ! 


Cheers,

TAA


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

No, you don't need new letter because if you look at DIAC mappings, they already know that ASCO 2231-79 maps onto ANZSCO 261399.



nadeemzonline said:


> Rub,
> 
> I think its quite clear, on thing i would like to know that 'll i hve to get the new letter with code 261399 from ACS in order to apply for SS after 1st july or may we apply with existing +ve letter code 2231-79.
> 
> Thx.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Foha,

You already got Victoria sponsorship right?

I'm going to apply for Victoria sponsorship as soon as they lift the ban, is it an advantage if I already have a job offer from the melbourne office of an Australian company? 

Otherwise, I have a +ve positive assessment 2231-79 (Data Warehousing Specialist), IELTS overall 8.5 (9 in listening, 9 in reading, 8.5 in writing and 7.5 in speaking), and I believe I can also meet the financial requirements they ask for.

I've just heard that they don't like IT applicants very much.




foha2012 said:


> Rub,
> 
> I think this is good news. Finally, we can apply for 176 visa under 261399.
> 
> ...


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Rub said:


> No, you don't need new letter because if you look at DIAC mappings, they already know that ASCO 2231-79 maps onto ANZSCO 261399.


Thx for your reply, I cordially thank to this forum as well for such valuable information sharings and to clear our incorrect understanding.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Rub said:


> Hi Foha,
> 
> You already got Victoria sponsorship right?
> 
> ...


Hey Rub,

I wish you were right that I got state sponsorship of Victoria. My case is pending since March 24th and the last time I mailed them, they replied that they were not processing any applications until July 1st. 

Fingers crossed, hoping for the best. Thanks for the advice, I know there is only 30% success rate for Victoria applicants but I am hopeful because they could have rejected me long ago as they have rejected a few who applied with me.

Thanks again,

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Rub said:


> Hi Foha,
> 
> You already got Victoria sponsorship right?
> 
> ...


hi rub,

since u have got the sponsorship from an aussie company...i think u wll get victoria ss...

another way is u can go on 457 work their for around 1 year..then ask ur company to sponsor u...for PR...


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Any idea, how time does it usually takes to get the SS approval? I believe thats required, before we put the application to DIAC


PS: NSW has already updated its skills requirement list with ANZSCO codes. Check this
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/migration/pdfdocuments/STNI_Criteria_STNI_Skilled.pdf


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Pankaj,

You're right, the company has told me that they will sponsor me for ENS after I have worked for two years with them.

But I do not wish to rely on them and two years is a long time to wait, I prefer to get my PR as soon as possible and not stay for years on the 457 visa.

I had thought of lodging a 175 visa application in July, in parallel to the 457 application. However, with the recent DIAC announcement, I'd need to go for ACS re-assessment for that. I prefer to try my luck with Victoria Sponsorship first.



PankajNamdeo said:


> hi rub,
> 
> since u have got the sponsorship from an aussie company...i think u wll get victoria ss...
> 
> another way is u can go on 457 work their for around 1 year..then ask ur company to sponsor u...for PR...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I emailed ACS yesterday and got this reply. It's good news for those who got their letter after 1st May 2010.

Hope this helps,

Cheers.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Now my question is will they issue the same ANZSCO as mapped to the corresponding ASCO on the table or they will give more suitable ANZSCO (as we require the ANZSCO in Schedule 3) if we convince them???????

I have been granted 2231-79(oracle specialist) will they give me Analyst Programmer (ANZSCO 261311) or Developer Programmer (ANZSCO 261312). I work on PLSQL programming almost 99% and the title is Oracle Developer/Analyst.
Can I get either of these ANZSCO's if my boss recommends the skills in a new referance letter??????
Also, I have a relative to sponsor me for 176 visa so I do not wish to go the SS way as it puts limitations and is a time consuming process.

Any suggestions are most welcomed 


Rub said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I emailed ACS yesterday and got this reply. It's good news for those who got their letter after 1st May 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I emailed ACS yesterday and got this reply. It's good news for those who got their letter after 1st May 2010.
> 
> ...



Hi Rub,

Thanks for notifying this.
But I think it wont apply to the cases like us, whose skill has already been mapped to new ANZSCO code......Therefore, in result, we are going to save a time too. Which is very crucial at this stage.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi Foha,
> 
> You already got Victoria sponsorship right?
> 
> ...



Rub,

You know what........I heard from the people that, after getting 457 visa, people migrate to Oz land and then after staying for some more time, they immediately apply for state sponsorship (176 visa). I think you can also do that......so once you have 457 it will be easier for you to apply 176 onshore.... and it will be much more faster...then gradually after 2 years u can convert it into 175 visa.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Harshal,
Rub has 2231-79(Warehousing specialist) and 2231-79(nec) is in Schedule 4.
So, I feel ACS has to clarify where the Technology Specialists (Warehousing/Oracle/Java/SAPetc) find a suitable ANZSCO in GSM visas.
Also the specialist cannot be deterred as unsuitable candidates, someone (ACS/DIAC) logically has to arrange a provision for this. 

---- This is my personal opinion, I might b wrong. :confused2:


harshal said:


> Hi Rub,
> 
> Thanks for notifying this.
> But I think it wont apply to the cases like us, whose skill has already been mapped to new ANZSCO code......Therefore, in result, we are going to save a time too. Which is very crucial at this stage.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I completely agree.

For those who got 2231-79 with some specialization, it means that their skills are in great demand (the fact that i got a job offer without having ever been to australia proves it in my case).

Therefore, ACS can re-assign us an ANZSCO code which would make us eligible for independent skilled migration. And since it's free of charge, I have nothing to lose, I'm keeping both letters  , the one in ASCO and the one in ANZSCO which will be given.

However, maybe you can help me now guys:

The problem is that I don't know what code to ask for now! I am hesitating between Systems Analyst and Software Engineer (Database Designer).

My job (as reflected on letters sent to ACS in previous application) includes doing:

- Gathering user requirements and documentation of functional and technical specifications

- Dimesional Data Modelling for Data Warehouse and Data Mart environments

- Development of ETL and Reports, supervision of work done by other developers

- Project management

What code is better for me? It's really tough to decide, it's like 50% of my duties relate to Systems Analyst and the other 50% to Software Engineer.

Thanks in advance for your help 




Gaurav said:


> Harshal,
> Rub has 2231-79(Warehousing specialist) and 2231-79(nec) is in Schedule 4.
> So, I feel ACS has to clarify where the Technology Specialists (Warehousing/Oracle/Java/SAPetc) find a suitable ANZSCO in GSM visas.
> Also the specialist cannot be deterred as unsuitable candidates, someone (ACS/DIAC) logically has to arrange a provision for this.
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Rub,
Did u get my query?
I mean will ACS access us for those occupations mentioned in Schedule 3 for free of charge????? (m more intrested not in money but the duration in which they will grant the suitable ANZSCO ie 4 to 6 weeks) 


Rub said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> For those who got 2231-79 with some specialization, it means that their skills are in great demand (the fact that i got a job offer without having ever been to australia proves it in my case).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes Gaurav, and you can even request express courier delivery for the review  (costs 45 dollars though).

My prob is that I can't figure out which ANZSCO code to put on review form!

Am hesitating between Systems Analyst and Software Engineer (Database Designer), I am learning torwards Software Engineer but am not sure at all.



Gaurav said:


> Rub,
> Did u get my query?
> I mean will ACS access us for those occupations mentioned in Schedule 3 for free of charge????? (m more intrested not in money but the duration in which they will grant the suitable ANZSCO ie 4 to 6 weeks)


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Rub,
Can u post the line which satates that we can apply for occupations in Schedule3 
I just want to confirm a time more so that I can keep going.
Well, I suggest u can apply for any ANZSCO in Schedule3 (*more important is that we are elligible for visa application*)
Also it dosen't make an difference for u as u already have a fantastic job there 




Rub said:


> Yes Gaurav, and you can even request express courier delivery for the review  (costs 45 dollars though).
> 
> My prob is that I can't figure out which ANZSCO code to put on review form!
> 
> Am hesitating between Systems Analyst and Software Engineer (Database Designer), I am learning torwards Software Engineer but am not sure at all.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

You will be able to apply for schedule 3 if after review, ACS gives you a code in schedule 3 (you can ask for developer programmer, it seems to suit your current job)




Gaurav said:


> Rub,
> Can u post the line which satates that we can apply for occupations in Schedule3
> I just want to confirm a time more so that I can keep going.
> Well, I suggest u can apply for any ANZSCO in Schedule3 (*more important is that we are elligible for visa application*)
> Also it dosen't make an difference for u as u already have a fantastic job there


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Will it be considered as Re-validation or Re-assessment??
Any charge like 350AUD or 200 AUD we have to bear???
M not finding the online form for it, is it the PASA 3.0 paper based only?
What documents do we need to provide aditionally?
(like the salary slips, further referance letters, etc)



Rub said:


> You will be able to apply for schedule 3 if after review, ACS gives you a code in schedule 3 (you can ask for developer programmer, it seems to suit your current job)


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Just download the normal review form, there's an option at the end asking if you include review fee or not. Since it's a change of code from ASCO to ANZSCO for us, no review fee is required. Go and look on ACS web site, all is explained there.



Gaurav said:


> Will it be considered as Re-validation or Re-assessment??
> Any charge like 350AUD or 200 AUD we have to bear???
> M not finding the online form for it, is it the PASA 3.0 paper based only?
> What documents do we need to provide aditionally?
> (like the salary slips, further referance letters, etc)


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Can we check the status online?



Rub said:


> Just download the normal review form, there's an option at the end asking if you include review fee or not. Since it's a change of code from ASCO to ANZSCO for us, no review fee is required. Go and look on ACS web site, all is explained there.


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

*New sol*

Hi Guys

I got my ACS evaluation report on June 26 2010 and they have approved me for ASCO Code 2231-13 Systems Designer.

I have read many articles for the new migration list and just wanted to confirm what options do I have now bearing in mind:
I have 7+ in all for IELTS = 25 points
My age is 27 = 30 points
Work experience as Systems Designer = 10 points.

Any reply would be highly appreciated.

Regards
Nick


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I got my ACS evaluation report on June 26 2010 and they have approved me for ASCO Code 2231-13 Systems Designer.
> 
> ...


You didn't mention where your ASCO code maped(schedule 3 or 4)
If you fall in schedule 3 then you can go 175 otherwise you would go 176 by arrange SS


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

era7bd said:


> You didn't mention where your ASCO code maped(schedule 3 or 4)
> If you fall in schedule 3 then you can go 175 otherwise you would go 176 by arrange SS


Hi

Where can I map my ASCO code to find out if its present in schedule 3 or 4?
FYI... My ASCO Code is 2231-13

Regards
Nick


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

soni.nikunj said:


> Hi
> 
> Where can I map my ASCO code to find out if its present in schedule 3 or 4?
> FYI... My ASCO Code is 2231-13
> ...



Pls find here
You Code 2231-13 is maped in both schedule 3 & 4
So you have option 175 and 176

http://www.immi.gov.au/employers/_pdf/asco-anzsco-sol-correlations.pdf


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Pls find here
> You Code 2231-13 is maped in both schedule 3 & 4
> So you have option 175 and 176



Thanks dude...
What is your current status?
Have you already applied for 175/176 ?
Any idea how long 175 will take post July 1? 

Nick


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

soni.nikunj said:


> Thanks dude...
> What is your current status?
> Have you already applied for 175/176 ?
> Any idea how long 175 will take post July 1?
> ...



I just got ACS result on 06/06/2010 and waiting for SS apply


CSL now revoke and nobody know how long they will take after new change. Before it was 5/8 month.


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

era7bd said:


> I just got ACS result on 06/06/2010 and waiting for SS apply
> 
> 
> CSL now revoke and nobody know how long they will take after new change. Before it was 5/8 month.



So applying for State Sponsorship means you need to work in that current state for a particular period? Any idea how long?

Also, I currently work for a Sydney based company who is willing to transfer me from India to Sydney but not with much efforts. Will this help me?

Regards
Nick


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

soni.nikunj said:


> So applying for State Sponsorship means you need to work in that current state for a particular period? Any idea how long?
> 
> Also, I currently work for a Sydney based company who is willing to transfer me from India to Sydney but not with much efforts. Will this help me?
> 
> ...



If you go 176 then you have to stay there at least 2 years

They can sponsore you but I think you may go thru 175 and after getting visa you transfer your job to sydney because job is not easy there.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi RUB,
If u co to Cost and Charges link ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community
There is a seperate fees for 
Application for Review of PASA 
$305 

Application for Formal Appeal of PASA Outcome 
$305 

Application for Revalidation of a Suitable PASA 
$200 

What is this required for? Do we need to pay it?

As our ASCO is mapped in Schedule 3 by DIAC will ACS give us the ANZSCO in Schedule 3 ; free of charge?

Do we require few additional documents to be sent (as mentioned in PASA3.0)? If YES then which documents????

 thanks
I might be asking repeated questions, just wanted to get every minute detail in order to avoid a possible failure.


Rub said:


> Just download the normal review form, there's an option at the end asking if you include review fee or not. Since it's a change of code from ASCO to ANZSCO for us, no review fee is required. Go and look on ACS web site, all is explained there.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi RUB,
> If u co to Cost and Charges link ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community
> There is a seperate fees for
> Application for Review of PASA
> ...



hi gaurav,,

you don't need to pay any fee for the review but need to check for re-submission of the docs with the application. check this out:

http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/do...t_PASA_ during_ASCO-ANZSCO_transformation.pdf


----------



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

Hi All
I got my ACS skilled assessed under 2231-79 (J2EE Specialist) since they have not provided a ASCO to ANZSCO mapping for the above category for 175 visa, what shall we do. 
Can we apply to reassess the application under a different ANZSCO category available on 175 visa, or any other options available without going for a SS


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

samaraweera said:


> Hi All
> I got my ACS skilled assessed under 2231-79 (J2EE Specialist) since they have not provided a ASCO to ANZSCO mapping for the above category for 175 visa, what shall we do.
> Can we apply to reassess the application under a different ANZSCO category available on 175 visa, or any other options available without going for a SS


Check out the link:
http://www.abs.gov.au/AUSSTATS/subscriber.nsf/0/A129D3F24BE27ECBCA2571E600093D99/$File/12200%20anzsco%20first%20edition%20to%20asco%20second%20edition%20correspondence%20tables.xls


----------



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

Hi soni.nikunj

That link does not work,


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

samaraweera said:


> Hi soni.nikunj
> 
> That link does not work,


Ok... try this:

http://www.immi.gov.au/employers/_pdf/asco-anzsco-one-to-one-correlations.pdf


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

*2231-79 Computing Professionals (nec)*

Hi All, 

l have valid +ve ACS assessment 2231-79 Computing Professionals (nec) – CISSP, I also have valid VIC SS for the same ASCO code

According to the DIAC transitional arrangements and correlation table ACSO - 2231-79 Computing Professionals (nec) is mapped only with ANZSCO - 261399 Software and Applications Programmers (nec) 

Please advice, can I submit application to DIAC under ANZSCO - 261399 Software and Applications Programmers (nec) with current ACS Assessment and VIC SS. 

Regards,


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Obviously yes!!!!!!!!!! 
I ask you, why u cannot???????


gkhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> l have valid +ve ACS assessment 2231-79 Computing Professionals (nec) – CISSP, I also have valid VIC SS for the same ASCO code
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

hI WickP,
I am unable to get the checklist for free assessment.
I feel that PASA form 3.0+ ACS positive assessment letter is enough
We do not need to send every document which we submitted during our application, as ACS will only give a suitable ANZSCO CODE and not re-assess our applications.
Please all of you cast your view in regards to he documents to be sent (as all we have to do it as soon as possible). :focus:

:focus:
*
Humble request: Please do not divert the topic of this thread by discussing he State Sponsorships* 


wickp said:


> hi gaurav,,
> 
> you don't need to pay any fee for the review but need to check for re-submission of the docs with the application. check this out:
> 
> http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/do...t_PASA_ during_ASCO-ANZSCO_transformation.pdf


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Obviously yes!!!!!!!!!!
> I ask you, why u cannot???????


Hi Gaurav / others

Any idea what will be the new timeline.

I am applying in few days under new ANZSCO Code 261111 (ICT - Business Analyst) - Section 3.

Regards
Nick


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Obviously yes!!!!!!!!!!
> I ask you, why u cannot???????


Gaurav,

I am confused because CISSP is related to Information Security and ANZSCO - 261399 Software and Applications Programmers (nec) is not related to my work experience.

Regards,


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

That is pretty difficult at this stage. wait for few months.
Many of the applicants in pipelines are expected to get visas (by FIFO logic). so people might get mislead ed that the visa grant is fast.
Have patience, u will get soon.  


soni.nikunj said:


> Hi Gaurav / others
> 
> Any idea what will be the new timeline.
> 
> ...


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

gkhan said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> I am confused because CISSP is related to Information Security and ANZSCO - 261399 Software and Applications Programmers (nec) is not related to my work experience.
> 
> Regards,


Same issue here .... 

I am a Linux systesm / network administrator / Tech support. I am no where near - software and applications programmer 263199 !!!..

Confused ! 

TAA


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

Foha, 

What we have to do ? any idea
really confusing.

Regards,


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> However, maybe you can help me now guys:
> 
> The problem is that I don't know what code to ask for now! I am hesitating between Systems Analyst and Software Engineer (Database Designer).
> 
> ...


Its a relief that we have option for free assessment. I am also in dilemma

Have you checked the link below.
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

I am thinking between Developer programmer and Analyst programmer. I am searching the internet for some answers or some direction. Hopefully find something.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi APP,
when u r planning to submit the application?
What documents other than the PASA3.0 and skill assessment letter, you are planning to submit?
Can we suggest both of these ANZSCO's to ACS to grant for our 2231-79(specialisation)?
Is entering the Creditcard details in the PASA3.0 form safe enough???
For whom that 305AUD will be charged as fees in the PASA3.0 form????

M not getting these answers and hence m getting delayed for applying 


app said:


> Its a relief that we have option for free assessment. I am also in dilemma
> 
> Have you checked the link below.
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi APP,
1>When u r planning to submit the application?

2>What documents other than the PASA3.0 and skill assessment letter, you are planning to submit?

3>Can we suggest both of these ANZSCO's to ACS to grant for our 2231-79(specialisation)?

4>Is entering the Creditcard details in the PASA3.0 form safe enough???

5>For whom that 305AUD will be charged as fees in the PASA3.0 form????

6>Can we check the status of our application online???


M not getting these answers and hence m getting delayed for applying 


app said:


> Its a relief that we have option for free assessment. I am also in dilemma
> 
> Have you checked the link below.
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> ...


----------



## AstlaVista (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey! App,

Let me tell you one thing and that is if you have an experience of 4 years or more in the Programming languages then you should apply for Analyst Programmer. And if you are having more than 7 years of experience as a Developer or Programmer then you may apply for the System Analyst or ICT Buisness Analyst. Hope this will give you some fare idea and confidence...

CHEERIO!!!...



app said:


> Its a relief that we have option for free assessment. I am also in dilemma
> 
> Have you checked the link below.
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1
> ...


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Gaurav, everything is written on the PASA review form, don't panick.

I sent my application for review this morning by post, it included a completed review form and a certified copy of my previous ACS letter. I also included a hand-written letter to the deputy directory of ACS, stating why I am applying for review.

It's exactly what is asked from ACS, and for those who got letter from 1st may to 30th june, no fee will be charged if you select option 3 on review form (change from ASCO to ANZSCO). In my case, I specified that I wanted new code 26112 Systems Analyst.

I don't think that ACS is currently in a position to piss off applicants by insisting on little details, they have too many reviews and applications to process with all the current changes, so just send your application for review and wait 4-6 weeks for an answer. If you can't check your status online, it doesn't matter, you can mail ACS after 6 weeks and ask for an update, giving your previous reference number and stating that you applied for review.

Cheers,
Rub



Gaurav said:


> Hi APP,
> 1>When u r planning to submit the application?
> 
> 2>What documents other than the PASA3.0 and skill assessment letter, you are planning to submit?
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks RUB 


Rub said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Gaurav, everything is written on the PASA review form, don't panick.
> 
> ...


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Gaurav, everything is written on the PASA review form, don't panick.
> 
> ...


Rub, Did you provide any details on your suitability to the applied code?


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I have made up mind to apply for Analyst Programmer. Developer seems to be for guys who do only code development and not involved in other phases of development. Working in a service company, I have done almost all phases of software development, so I am going with Analyst programmer.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

No, I've hesitated a lot between systems analyst and software engineer (database designer).

I ended up putting systems analyst after having a thorough look of both codes' duties on ANZSCO web site. My work involves a lot of design and specifications writing, as well as project management, I thought systems analyst might be better. Now, if ACS wants to give me a different code, up to them, I got nothing to lose.

I've seen that someone said one should go for systems analyst if more than 7 years experience and analyst programmer if more than 4 years and developper programmer otherwise. I think it's false and it might mislead others. The code you choose should be based on your roles and duties, experience has nothing to do with it. Some people might stay as programmers for 15 years while others become systems analyst after only 2 years.




app said:


> Rub, Did you provide any details on your suitability to the applied code?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

Rub said:


> No, I've hesitated a lot between systems analyst and software engineer (database designer).
> 
> I ended up putting systems analyst after having a thorough look of both codes' duties on ANZSCO web site. My work involves a lot of design and specifications writing, as well as project management, I thought systems analyst might be better. Now, if ACS wants to give me a different code, up to them, I got nothing to lose.
> 
> I've seen that someone said one should go for systems analyst if more than 7 years experience and analyst programmer if more than 4 years and developper programmer otherwise. I think it's false and it might mislead others. The code you choose should be based on your roles and duties, experience has nothing to do with it. Some people might stay as programmers for 15 years while others become systems analyst after only 2 years.


rub,

may i suggest you to go for the code which is almost on all sponsored state lists. 

but, for this you have to wait for a while for smp's to be announce.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Wickp,

I'm not going to bother with state sponsorship if I can qualify for a 175 visa. In the worst scenario, if it takes more than two years to process, I'll have it converted to an ENS visa application later when my future employer accepts to sponsor me for PR.



wickp said:


> rub,
> 
> may i suggest you to go for the code which is almost on all sponsored state lists.
> 
> but, for this you have to wait for a while for smp's to be announce.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Wise decision RUB,
Did u mentioned your credit card details in the PASA form??
I wish to get it through Courier (45AUD), so I am a bit hesitating to revel the CreditCard details.
What u did???


Rub said:


> Hi Wickp,
> 
> I'm not going to bother with state sponsorship if I can qualify for a 175 visa. In the worst scenario, if it takes more than two years to process, I'll have it converted to an ENS visa application later when my future employer accepts to sponsor me for PR.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I have not put credit card details because it's free for us.

I'm not sure if it's a big difference if you get it by courier. It's 8 days by registered mail and I'm pretty sure it's at least 4 days for courier. 

Now if you want to pay 45 dollars just to spare a 4-days wait, up to you, I've decided to stick with registered mail.




Gaurav said:


> Wise decision RUB,
> Did u mentioned your credit card details in the PASA form??
> I wish to get it through Courier (45AUD), so I am a bit hesitating to revel the CreditCard details.
> What u did???


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> I have not put credit card details because it's free for us.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's a big difference if you get it by courier. It's 8 days by registered mail and I'm pretty sure it's at least 4 days for courier.
> 
> Now if you want to pay 45 dollars just to spare a 4-days wait, up to you, I've decided to stick with registered mail.


guys,

I have been assigned 2231-17 code which is mappable in new ANZSCO code.....
But how it will be included in SMP? becoz i dont see any update on any state's site......However, i can find new ANZSCO code in schedule-4.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Dunno when these SMP will be finalised, if you can go for skilled independent in July, don't wait for state sponsorships.



harshal said:


> guys,
> 
> I have been assigned 2231-17 code which is mappable in new ANZSCO code.....
> But how it will be included in SMP? becoz i dont see any update on any state's site......However, i can find new ANZSCO code in schedule-4.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Rub said:


> Dunno when these SMP will be finalised, if you can go for skilled independent in July, don't wait for state sponsorships.



Rub,

It seems.... 176 will be given higher priority over 175. So it's better to apply for 176. And I have e-mailed you.....Can you pls reply to that?


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

harshal said:


> Rub,
> 
> It seems.... 176 will be given higher priority over 175. So it's better to apply for 176. And I have e-mailed you.....Can you pls reply to that?



The thing is if you apply for a State sponsorship, which will be regional, you will need to work and live there for 2 years. I have lived in Australia for over a year on Business Visas and you dont want to be too far away from Metro cities...


----------



## Georgito (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello guys, i am new in this excellent forum. In my case, I got an ACS + 
(Linux) 2231-79 on April 20, and applied for a VIC SS to VIC on May 5 (not answer yet). 
I have seen all your comments but i am still with doubts. 
- I Know the equivalent of ASCO 2231-79 Computing Professionals (nec) is ANSCO 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec that is in the new ENSOL List (Schedule 4). 

My Questions?
Which should be my next step?, Wait for the SS answer?. Ask for the new ANSCO CODE to ACS?, will i need to pay a fee?

Thank for your advices... 

George..


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Georgito said:


> Hello guys, i am new in this excellent forum. In my case, I got an ACS +
> (Linux) 2231-79 on April 20, and applied for a VIC SS to VIC on May 5 (not answer yet).
> I have seen all your comments but i am still with doubts.
> - I Know the equivalent of ASCO 2231-79 Computing Professionals (nec) is ANSCO 261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec that is in the new ENSOL List (Schedule 4).
> ...


Hey George,

Your case and mine are exactly the same. I am also waiting for Vic SS reply. I applied on March 24th 2231-79 Linux.

I think, Victoria wont award anyone SS until their SMPs are out and If that includes 263199 (our equivalent to 2231-79). We can hopefully apply with our current ACS results.

Just wait, chill and relax. You are not alone.

Cheers brother,

TAA


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi,

i got my acs letter today and it says:

"your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 2231-79 (Data Warehousing Specialist) of the ASCO Code, being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in General Skilled Migration application."


my question is:

- Do i need to request for review to convert my ASCO code even 2231-79 is mapped with ANZSCO 2613-99 Software and Applications Programmers nec 
- Can i apply with this ASCO 2231-79 code to any state or to diac
- normally acs give the letter in one page but mine is two pages!! i mean there is one page but remaining text is printed on the backside of the page. Does anyone had this type of letter before.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> i got my acs letter today and it says:
> 
> ...



Wickp,

Congrats!! for getting it positive.
I dont think u need to do re-assessment.
But before applying SS just check whether this ASCO code is mapped in Schedule-4 or not. If not, then advise you to go for re-assessment.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> my question is:
> 
> ...


Congrats, Wickp. 

I received my assessment in one page only.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

I have posted my review application. Chose 261311 - analyst programmer. Now its time to wait.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats Wickp.

My letter is on one page only, maybe you have more experience and this has increased the length of the letter since there is your calculated experience for each job.

Otherwise, you can apply under schedule 4 yes, I have chosen to ask for a free review and if I get code for Systems Analyst, I will apply under schedule 3. Otherwise, I'll look for Victoria sponsorship and apply under schedule 4 if I get.



wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> i got my acs letter today and it says:
> 
> ...


----------



## virgoboy (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats Wickp . Its long journey finally got +ve result. All the best.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

ACS might not like o waste WICKP's time so they must have given the ANZSCO transformation on 2nd page itself. :eyebrows: :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:
.......... JUST KIDDING friend. (Congrats for +ve assessment)

Guys,
It looks like all shall be claiming the Programmer Analyst ANZSCO, m now going to post office to carry out the rituals.

Best of luck to all 


wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> i got my acs letter today and it says:
> 
> ...


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks Harshal, App, Rub, Virgoboy, Gaurav, foha for wishes and prayers,

i've discussed the possibilities with my agent and he says that i should go for ss and shouldn't go for re-assessment. cause ss has priority over 175 and from this year diac is going to add quota on gsm applications.

so, i think ss path is ok. 

on acs letter i still don't get it why they printed on both side of the page, i will upload it once i get scanned copy of letter from agent, for your review.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> i got my acs letter today and it says:
> 
> ...



Hi,

Same letter I have been received from ACS sice remaining text printed on backside of my result letter.

Thx.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same letter I have been received from ACS sice remaining text printed on backside of my result letter.
> 
> Thx.


Thanks nadeeem for clearing my confusion. You are right the remaining text is printed on backside and they also have increased the size of the font.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

wickp said:


> Thanks nadeeem for clearing my confusion. You are right the remaining text is printed on backside and they also have increased the size of the font.



Ys Wickp  exactly the same done with my letter by increased size of fonts.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
Just to update, I have sent my application through speed post; it will take a week to reach Sydney.
It would be interesting to see how ACS deals with these free applications, any guesses?????
I feel they would not consider it as cost efficient to cross check every minute details and might be lenient.

Hoping 4 best ray:


----------



## soni.nikunj (Jun 28, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Just to update, I have sent my application through speed post; it will take a week to reach Sydney.
> It would be interesting to see how ACS deals with these free applications, any guesses?????
> I feel they would not consider it as cost efficient to cross check every minute details and might be lenient.
> ...


Hey Gaurav

Are you using any migration agent for filing or doing it yourself?

Nick


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Nick,
I was thinking of a migration agent in initial days, but as I followed this forum I came to know almost everything.
Then just for a change I visited a immigration consultant at ChurchGate and explained my case to him. I asked him that if he was able to arrange an Employer Sponsorship through his contact (as he boosted a lot about his services overseas) then only m interested to hire him. He said that he will revert back;I knew he would never reply and the same happened.

Besides this my Bro-in -Law also insisted me to apply by self as he did not got any benefit by hiring an agent (when he made a move to OZ, 2 years back).

I also do not have enough money to hire an agent  It's almost equal or may be higher than VAC.



soni.nikunj said:


> Hey Gaurav
> 
> Are you using any migration agent for filing or doing it yourself?
> 
> Nick


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

hi,

my acs letter attached.


----------



## mauricecanada (Jun 30, 2010)

*I like this forum*

I like this forum. It's so usefull. Maurice Perreira.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

wickp said:


> hi,
> 
> my acs letter attached.


Wickp,

Did u check whether 2231-79 is mapped in Schedule-4 or not?


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

harshal said:


> Wickp,
> 
> Did u check whether 2231-79 is mapped in Schedule-4 or not?



harshal,

yes, it is mapped against ANZSCO 2613-99 Software and Applications Programmers nec in schedule 4.


now im waiting for the states to release their lists.


----------



## Georgito (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello Foha, nice to find someone in the same situation, have you read this info?

FAQ ANSCO

-I’ve already obtained my skills assessment in an ASCO occupation but have not lodged an application yet − is my skills assessment still valid?
Yes. If you apply for a GSM visa after 1 July 2010 you can still use your ASCO skills assessment obtained prior to 1 July 2010, provided that your ASCO skills assessment is still valid.
To allow for this, the department has correlated all ASCO occupations currently acceptable for skilled visa program purposes to their acceptable corresponding ANZSCO occupation(s). These correlations will be used to determine whether your valid ASCO skills assessment is an acceptable correlation for your ANZSCO nominated occupation.

SO, I THINK, IN OUR CASE, WE DO NOT NEED TO RE-SEND ANYTHING TO ACS BECAUSE THE SKILL ASSESMENT IS STILL VALID. THEREFORE OUR SS REQUEST TO VIC IS ALSO STILL VALID.

-I obtained a skills assessment as a Computing Professional nec with a MODL specialisation and my occupation is not on the new SOL. What can I do?
To apply for GSM you must nominate an occupation on the SOL current at the time of your application. If your occupation is not on the SOL, you may be able to apply for other visas that allow you to work in Australia.

SO, THE ONLY OPTION THAT WE HAVE IS TO APPLY FOR A SS FROM ANY STATE (obviously we have to wait for the new lists)



Below are the links that i think are usefull for everybody... (feel free to correct me)

immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-gsm-anzsco.pdf (just add the www at the begining)

immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/options-not-eligible.pdf



regards

George



foha2012 said:


> Hey George,
> 
> Your case and mine are exactly the same. I am also waiting for Vic SS reply. I applied on March 24th 2231-79 Linux.
> 
> ...


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

SO, I THINK, IN OUR CASE, WE DO NOT NEED TO RE-SEND ANYTHING TO ACS BECAUSE THE SKILL ASSESMENT IS STILL VALID. THEREFORE OUR SS REQUEST TO VIC IS ALSO STILL VALID.

-I obtained a skills assessment as a Computing Professional nec with a MODL specialisation and my occupation is not on the new SOL. What can I do?
To apply for GSM you must nominate an occupation on the SOL current at the time of your application. If your occupation is not on the SOL, you may be able to apply for other visas that allow you to work in Australia.

SO, THE ONLY OPTION THAT WE HAVE IS TO APPLY FOR A SS FROM ANY STATE (obviously we have to wait for the new lists)



Below are the links that i think are usefull for everybody... (feel free to correct me)

immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-gsm-anzsco.pdf (just add the www at the begining)

immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/options-not-eligible.pdf



regards

George[/QUOTE]

Hey George!,

Thanks for the useful info. Yes we are mapped to 263199 by DIAC and Yes our assessments are still valid....., BUT ... will any state sponsor 263199 ? or even HAVE 263199 in their SOLs ?.... 

BTW I was rejected by VIC yesterday!, Guess that was bound to happen !. Anyways, I am waiting for SA, WA, NT, ACT and QLD to bring out their SMPs. Then I will decide if I were to go for a new assessment or my (*OUR*) current assessments would work.

I know its a wild goose chase but DIAC has brought us to that. I am still standing and I won't rest until I land in Oz.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> BTW I was rejected by VIC yesterday!,


Very sad to hear that. try your luck to SA they will definitely accept you.

im also planning to apply for SA, let wait and see what they do have for us.

cheers.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'm sorry to hear that your SS application has been rejected by Victoria. I'm also thinking of applying for Vic sponsorship, it's not encouraging at all 



foha2012 said:


> Hey George!,
> 
> Thanks for the useful info. Yes we are mapped to 263199 by DIAC and Yes our assessments are still valid....., BUT ... will any state sponsor 263199 ? or even HAVE 263199 in their SOLs ?....
> 
> ...


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

wickp said:


> Very sad to hear that. try your luck to SA they will definitely accept you.
> 
> im also planning to apply for SA, let wait and see what they do have for us.
> 
> cheers.



Hi,

I had been applied for SA, VIC before visa suspended policy, still waiting does any provision I have to get SS.

___________
+ve Skills 2231-79 (Network Secutiry)


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

wickp said:


> Very sad to hear that. try your luck to SA they will definitely accept you.
> 
> im also planning to apply for SA, let wait and see what they do have for us.
> 
> cheers.


Yar Wikp,

The problem is TIME !. Dunno when SA and WA SMP comes out !. Plus if they demand a new ACS assessment, its another further 12 weeks!. You know the conditions here don't you?. But it seems we don't have a choice. Lets wait and see. 

Whats your status? will you get a free re-assessment ?, if you do, don't rush on it, wait till all the SMPs are out and then select your code.

Thanks for the support brother!

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> Yar Wikp,
> 
> The problem is TIME !. Dunno when SA and WA SMP comes out !. Plus if they demand a new ACS assessment, its another further 12 weeks!. You know the conditions here don't you?. But it seems we don't have a choice. Lets wait and see.
> 
> ...



guys,

I am also in the same boat.
Still waiting for SS and SMP list to come out.

But I heard one thing that........if u guys are eligible for 175 then go for it.
Because there r few reasons why process will be much faster than 176 (Though 176 is on higher priority)

1. the files from 2007 have been returned now. Because, they were not eligible for visa somehow.
2. In our case if we wait for SMP and then apply for SS, then there will be period of 3 months. So until that time, there will less traffic.
3. There has been drastic reduction in skills from 400 to 181.

Unfortunately, I am not eligible, otherwise I would have directly applied to DIAC for 175.


----------



## Georgito (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear that bro, but i like your positive attitude. I think we all are in the same road. 


Let´s stick together and see what other options we have.

George




foha2012 said:


> SO, I THINK, IN OUR CASE, WE DO NOT NEED TO RE-SEND ANYTHING TO ACS BECAUSE THE SKILL ASSESMENT IS STILL VALID. THEREFORE OUR SS REQUEST TO VIC IS ALSO STILL VALID.
> 
> -I obtained a skills assessment as a Computing Professional nec with a MODL specialisation and my occupation is not on the new SOL. What can I do?
> To apply for GSM you must nominate an occupation on the SOL current at the time of your application. If your occupation is not on the SOL, you may be able to apply for other visas that allow you to work in Australia.
> ...


Hey George!,

Thanks for the useful info. Yes we are mapped to 263199 by DIAC and Yes our assessments are still valid....., BUT ... will any state sponsor 263199 ? or even HAVE 263199 in their SOLs ?.... 

BTW I was rejected by VIC yesterday!, Guess that was bound to happen !. Anyways, I am waiting for SA, WA, NT, ACT and QLD to bring out their SMPs. Then I will decide if I were to go for a new assessment or my (*OUR*) current assessments would work.

I know its a wild goose chase but DIAC has brought us to that. I am still standing and I won't rest until I land in Oz.

Cheers,

TAA[/QUOTE]


----------



## Georgito (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi guys, check out the info below with the times of State Migration Plans to be released. I am not allowed to paste the url  but just type in super google: 

visa bureau state migration plan

you will find this:

WESTERN AUSTRALIA STATE MIGRATION PLAN
The release date of Western Australia's State Migration Plan will definitely not fall on 1 July, 2010, as the State Migration Plan still has to be approved by the Minister.

VICTORIA STATE MIGRATION PLAN
The release date of Victoria's State Migration Plan will be in place no earlier than August, 2010.

SOUTH AUSTRALIA STATE MIGRATION PLAN
The release date of South Australia's State Migration Plan will definitely not fall on 1 July, 2010, as the State Migration Plan still has to be approved by the Minister. 

QUEENSLAND STATE MIGRATION PLAN
The release date of Queensland's State Migration Plan will definitely not fall on 1 July, 2010, as the State Migration Plan still has to be approved by the Minister. 

NEW SOUTH WALES STATE MIGRATION PLAN
A Skills in Demand List of occupations that NSW will sponsor from 1 July 2010 for the Skilled Sponsored (176) and Skilled Regional Sponsored (475) visas has been released.
NSW have advised that there may be a small number of additional occupations added to these lists later in the year from occupations not on the new Skilled Occupation List if agreement can be reached with the Commonwealth Government on the terms of a NSW State Migration Plan. 

NORTHERN TERRITORY STATE MIGRATION PLAN
The release date of the Northern Territory's State Migration Plan has tentatively been set for 1 September, 2010. 

TASMANIA STATE MIGRATION PLAN
Tasmania's website states that the program will remain suspended until 3 July, 2010, although it's possible that this suspension may be extended as we have also been advised that the program is closed until further notice. 

AUSTRALIAN CAPITAL TERRITORY (ACT) STATE MIGRATION PLAN
The release date of the ACT's State Migration Plan has tentatively been set for 1 August, 2010. 



We have to wait at least one more month if we want to see the professions in demand for all the states excepting NEW SOUTH WALES .

Regards

George


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Harshal,
Why u cannot apply for 175????? I guess u got ASCO which exists both in Schedule 3 & 4. 
Why u have not applied to ACs for free assessment????

Are you short of 120 points for 175 visa??????:confused2:


harshal said:


> guys,
> 
> I am also in the same boat.
> Still waiting for SS and SMP list to come out.
> ...


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> Yar Wikp,
> 
> The problem is TIME !. Dunno when SA and WA SMP comes out !. Plus if they demand a new ACS assessment, its another further 12 weeks!. You know the conditions here don't you?. But it seems we don't have a choice. Lets wait and see.
> 
> ...


yaar i am bit confused, as i told you before i also applied for canadian temporary residence permit. my agent there in canada told me that i should wait for 3-4 months for complete process. I already gave him huge money cause he's friend of my relative. The chances are high to get canadian PR after spending 2 years on temporary residence.

My agent here in karachi is asking me to apply for ss asap. But im holding it since currently i've no job and states doesn't want those applicants who are currently unemployed or have huge gap between employments. and im currently searching for the company who can provide me experience letters/certificate for the same period 

now, if i go for australian immigration i've to spend same amount of money which i already spent on canadian visa and i cannot afford simultaneous processes even i already have now positive assessment from ACS.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey George,

Thanks for the excellent info..

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

wickp said:


> yaar i am bit confused, as i told you before i also applied for canadian temporary residence permit. my agent there in canada told me that i should wait for 3-4 months for complete process. I already gave him huge money cause he's friend of my relative. The chances are high to get canadian PR after spending 2 years on temporary residence.
> 
> My agent here in karachi is asking me to apply for ss asap. But im holding it since currently i've no job and states doesn't want those applicants who are currently unemployed or have huge gap between employments. and im currently searching for the company who can provide me experience letters/certificate for the same period
> 
> ...


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Hi Harshal,
> Why u cannot apply for 175????? I guess u got ASCO which exists both in Schedule 3 & 4.
> Why u have not applied to ACs for free assessment????
> 
> Are you short of 120 points for 175 visa??????:confused2:



Gaurav,

I am short of points for 175 visa.
Problem is with IELTS.
In all module i have 7.5 and in speaking i got 6.5 unfortunately.


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> wickp said:
> 
> 
> > Wickp,
> ...


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

on SS, he gave me guarantee that he can get positive result within months. Don't know on what grounds he say but friend of mine got his positive results for SS within a month through him (in may). i told him that states are not giving any approvals nor accepting cases but he insisted that i should log a case and he can give me results in a month or two.[/QUOTE]

Yar, Keep me posted on that Super Migration agent !

He must know something that we don't. So He is saying that you should apply for SS even though No states are accepting SS ? How ? what states ?. I need to know man. Please ask him and tell me!


Ok, here is what I just emailed to ACT :

Dear Sir / Madam,

My name is xxxxxxxxxxxxx. I wish to apply for ACT state sponsorship for applying for a 176 visa.

In this regards, I have a few questions. A few minutes of your time would be highly appreciated.

1 >. Can I apply for ACT State sponsorship right now ? as of today ? or do I have wait for your Minister Approved State Migration Plans to be released ?.

2 >. I have a current and valid ACS assessment - I was assessed as 2231-79 - Linux Specialist. I work as Technical Support manager dealing mostly with Networking and Client / Server applications. That, according to DIAC is equivalent to ANZCSO 263199, which is on the schedule 4 of the current SOL. Can I apply on the basis of that assessment or do I have to get myself re-assessed by the ACS before you grant me State sponsorship?

3 .> I have a current and Valid IELTS result - Overall 7.5 with LISTENING = 7.5, READING = 7, WRITING = 7 & SPEAKING = 8. Does that meet your English level requirement ?

4 >. I have about 80,000 AU$ funds available with 10,000 AU$ liquid assets. I shall be moving alone for the time being, then I will ask my family to join me later ( I have a wife and 2 children). Are these funds enough?.

Kindly answer these questions at your earliest as I would like to apply immediately.

I once again thank your for your time.

Sincerely yours,


xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxx
[email protected]

The reply of this email should bring the answers 

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> Yar, Keep me posted on that Super Migration agent !
> 
> He must know something that we don't. So He is saying that you should apply for SS even though No states are accepting SS ? How ? what states ?. I need to know man. Please ask him and tell me!
> 
> ...


sure i'll keep you posted, i've a meeting with him on next saturday to discuss the further proceedings.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Any updates regarding ACS review ????????


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Foha your ielts score is alright, as for funds u need 20k main applicant, 10k every dependent, if you go by whats on their website u need 50k A$ in all.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
Any updates regarding ACS free Re-Assessment??????
Has anybody got some sort of acknowledgement mail from ACS?????????


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Any updates regarding ACS free Re-Assessment??????
> Has anybody got some sort of acknowledgement mail from ACS?????????



I have no new news regarding ACS. Any update for state sponsorship?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

States, havent yet opened up the sponsorship plans.
I had send post on 30th to ACS, don't know wheter they have recieved it or not 


era7bd said:


> I have no new news regarding ACS. Any update for state sponsorship?


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav/Wickp and others,


One ques..... u guys have gone for re-assessment but what is the surety that whatever skill u get, will be included in SMP?

Because, in my case I have got Analyst Programmer but my specialization is Data Warehousing. So I dont know how they will consider me in SMP?

Because, when SMP comes, they mention like this: 

Analyst Programmer with Java,C++,Oracle.....

So do u guys have any idea how it will be in SMP? Because, when i looked at schedule-4, Analyst programmer is already there.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Harshal,
I do not want SMP, I want any suitable occupation in Schedule 3. I am going to apply for 176 (Relative sponsored) visa.

There is no surety of anything, we can just think positive and apply.
Have u got Computing Professional (nec) or with some specialisation??????
I suppose Computing Professional (* Specialistion) might be equivalent to Analyst Programmer with Java,C++,Oracle.....



harshal said:


> Gaurav/Wickp and others,
> 
> 
> One ques..... u guys have gone for re-assessment but what is the surety that whatever skill u get, will be included in SMP?
> ...


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Harshal,
> I do not want SMP, I want any suitable occupation in Schedule 3. I am going to apply for 176 (Relative sponsored) visa.
> 
> There is no surety of anything, we can just think positive and apply.
> ...



Gaurav,

Of course it is not same.

Anways, others can also give their opinion for my case.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Harshal,
Where are u facing the problem????:confused2:
If u are short of points, u can try IELTS also simultaneously along with SS.
Just a suggestion.



harshal said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Of course it is not same.
> 
> Anways, others can also give their opinion for my case.


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Harshal,
> Where are u facing the problem????:confused2:
> If u are short of points, u can try IELTS also simultaneously along with SS.
> Just a suggestion.


Gaurav,

Dont want to take IELTS again....... i m short of 5 points overall......
So planning to go for SS.

e.g. if state comes up with their own list and in that if they mention, we require Analyst Programmer with Oracle/Java/c++.... then i wont get selected? Or they will simply mention they require Analyst Programmers?

Because my specialization is datawarehousing.

So how would they consider me in such scenarios?
Or will i have to go for re-assessment?


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

harshal said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Dont want to take IELTS again....... i m short of 5 points overall......
> So planning to go for SS.
> ...


I think there is no specialization awarded by ACS for the new skills. When MODL or CSL were in place, they used to provide that. Now that these have been removed completely, I think just analyst programmer would be sufficient to apply. But I am expecting SS to do some verification of your specialization based on your documets submitted.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

harshal said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> Dont want to take IELTS again....... i m short of 5 points overall......
> So planning to go for SS.
> ...


Harshal,

by looking at NSW SMP, we can get an idea how the SMP lists will be like. 

I speculate that it will be like : 263199 - Software and applications programmer, specializing in LINUX (or any other specialization for that matter)

Because the ANZSCO code, 263199 is too generic BUT it is owned by the most valuable IT people that is: 2231-79 with specializations. 

Imagine, Skill and Business immigration ACT desperately requires JAVA specialists, just how will they advertise for them ?. They could ask for an analyst programmer or developer programmer BUT how will they actually get those with the required specialization ?. I hope I making it clear.

So I speculate that SMP lists WILL include specializations on the ANZSCO code 263199. BTW, its just my thinking, I am no expert on this. I could be entirely wrong!

Cheers,


TAA


----------



## gkhan (Jun 28, 2010)

Is there anyone lodged Visa 176 application after 1 July 2010


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> Harshal,
> 
> by looking at NSW SMP, we can get an idea how the SMP lists will be like.
> 
> ...


Foha, 
For NSW SMP, they have asked specialization for 261311, 261312 & 261313, which will never be provided by ACS. So I believe the states will not expect specialization from ACS assessment. Instead they would do additional assessment , if the applicant has the specialization

app


----------



## harshal (Mar 3, 2010)

app said:


> Foha,
> For NSW SMP, they have asked specialization for 261311, 261312 & 261313, which will never be provided by ACS. So I believe the states will not expect specialization from ACS assessment. Instead they would do additional assessment , if the applicant has the specialization
> 
> app



So there u go.......that was my ques.
let's say......if they mention specialization in SMP......but i dont have that specialization........instead i only have respective ANZSCO code......then they would still consider me.....because........data warehousing is my skill which is in high demand there........so still they will take my case and do analysis on their part and answer me.


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi

Im having following qualifications 

1) BSc Special (Hons) in IT specialized in Computer System and Networking

2) two years of experience in leading ISP as IT and Network Officer

Job Responsbility : Maintain WAN configuring Routers, Switches , Firewalls
Implement proper Network Security for those devices
Maintain the Network Monitoring System , Generate Reports
Linux Administrating more than six servers which are in production

3) Certification Fullfillment

CCNP , CCNA , SCJP


Do i qualify for the ACS assessment under Group "A" ?


Applicants must provide evidence that they have a qualification assessed as comparable to the educational level of an Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) Bachelor (undergraduate) degree or Graduate Diploma or higher degree level qualification with a major in ICT in a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation and at least two (2) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to the nominated occupation, completed in the seven (7) years before the date of application for Skills Assessment. 


plz reply me since im going to do the payment for ACS and start Assessment

tnx


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Dilruk you do, its best to ask an agent or call ACS and seek their guidance. Even if you do not want to engage an agent, it is worth asking. But i am sure you qualify. In the other thread you did not mention your degree..


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

app said:


> Foha,
> For NSW SMP, they have asked specialization for 261311, 261312 & 261313, which will never be provided by ACS. So I believe the states will not expect specialization from ACS assessment. Instead they would do additional assessment , if the applicant has the specialization
> 
> app


APP,

We don't know that yet do we ?. Nobody has gotten ANZCO assessments yet and I have a hunch, that they may add a line for specialization. It will be to identify the specializations required but the states.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guys,

Has anyone sent their review application to ACS already ? Seems that Gaurav sent his last week, has ACS given any kind of acknowledgement?

I also sent my review application by registered post last wednesday, no news up to now.

I've been busy anyway with 457 visa application this week, my employer nomination was approved on 6th july and I've submitted my 457 application the next day, waiting for CO to be assigned now....


----------



## Georgito (Jun 29, 2010)

Hello Guys, yerterdary I received the answer from my agent related to my VIC SS Requested on may 4th. (As a Linux Specialist )


Following a review of the information you have provided to the Skilled and Business Migration Program, we regret to inform you that the Victorian Government is not in a position to sponsor your client under the Skilled – Sponsored scheme.

We consult with industry to determine which occupations are currently "in demand" in Victoria, and seek advice to determine whether individual applicants would be "employable" or not for the current Victorian labour market. 

Honestly, i was expecting that answer...
So, i have to wait ( like everybody :ranger: ) about the SMP List from other states .... 

Regards

George


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guyz,
My registered post was received by ACS on 7th July (I tracked it from speed-post site), yet ACS haven't acknowledged the same by email.
Hope they don't consume time in giving a suitable ANZSCO, till DIAC introduces some new weird criteria again. 
It looks like myself,RUB and App have sent their applications to ACS.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

George,

Stand behind me in the queue !. 

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Anybody got email ack from ACS regarding free assessment??


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

i

tnx for your replies.I can prove my work experince in the field of Computer Network Professional and Linux Administration.

I met most of the job description they mentioned in following categories.

263111 COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER 
263112 NETWORK ADMINISTRATOR 
263113 NETWORK ANALYST 

So what should i request from the ACS ? 

What is the category which i can gain more advantage since i can prove my skills in Computer Network Stream and Linux Administration

your responses are highly
tnx


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone sent their review application to ACS already ? Seems that Gaurav sent his last week, has ACS given any kind of acknowledgement?
> 
> ...


Rub,
I applied the day after you. Nothing yet for me.

app


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

foha2012 said:


> APP,
> 
> We don't know that yet do we ?. Nobody has gotten ANZCO assessments yet and I have a hunch, that they may add a line for specialization. It will be to identify the specializations required but the states.
> 
> ...


Thats true, Foha. We dont know yet for sure. 
It would be a good idea to email NSW SS with your query. As they have already released the list, they should have some explanation of how to handle this.


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Anybody got email ack from ACS regarding free assessment??


Nothing, yet.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Do u think ACS will revert back with the requested code witin a month???? just a guess??????
Everything is ready, only waiting for this last thing 


app said:


> Nothing, yet.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Same here, no email yet acknowledging that they have received my review application. If I don't hear from them this week, I'll send an email to my CO next week (I believe that for a review, you get the same CO as initial application).



app said:


> Nothing, yet.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

dilruk336 said:


> i
> 
> tnx for your replies.I can prove my work experince in the field of Computer Network Professional and Linux Administration.
> 
> ...


My Dear Sri Lankan friend!

All 3 categories you wish to apply DO NOT fall under the current SOL!. They will be ONLY useful for STATE MIGRATION PLANS. 

I you wish to apply for a 175 independent visa AND you have 120 points, then I suggest you get yourself assessed in any of the categories listed in the current SOL (SCHEDULE 3). 

Or - Wait for SMPs to come out and THEN go for assessment choosing those skills which ARE in the SMP SOL.

That is my plan BTW. 

Good Luck and Cheers,

TAA


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

app said:


> Nothing, yet.


ACS Must be busy counting cash !

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## dilruk336 (Jul 4, 2010)

hi 

tnx for the response . im also willing to apply for Sate Sponsorship since i didnt met 120 marks.
so what do you recommend to do . Wait for SMP ?

But when we try to apply for the state they are asking about the possitive ACS skill assessment .

So i need to ask from category 4 ? Considering my qualifications what should i apply for ACS ?

tnx


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

dilruk336 said:


> hi
> 
> tnx for the response . im also willing to apply for Sate Sponsorship since i didnt met 120 marks.
> so what do you recommend to do . Wait for SMP ?
> ...


Just wait for the states to bring out their SMPs. then apply for state sponsorship. Meanwhile, if you can, get yourself assessed as a business or systems analyst - any skill that is under SOL3.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## balajee (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi All, 

I'm new to the forum and need some suggestion about ACS. Basically I'm a Chemical Engineer but working as Software Engineer(Data Warehousing) for past 7 years in one of the top Indian company. I've applied to ACS on 09/04/10 with all supporting documents and for experience letter submitted a reference letter(from my colleague) and affivadit(as my company will not provided any kind of detailed experience letter). But today I got a mail from my CO asking a detailed experience letter in company letter head.

As my company will not provide the same I don't know how to go ahead now. Any suggestions/help will be more appericated.

Thanks in Advance
Balaji


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Do u think ACS will revert back with the requested code witin a month???? just a guess??????
> Everything is ready, only waiting for this last thing


Hi Gaurav,

If it makes you feel any better..yes the results should come positive. within a month not sure..but if its going to be positive, I am happy to wait until 6 weeks 

I checked our application status link to see if they are updating the status there instead of an email. But nothing there.

Like Rub, I am also thinking about emailing my CO after a weeks time.

app


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

balajee said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and need some suggestion about ACS. Basically I'm a Chemical Engineer but working as Software Engineer(Data Warehousing) for past 7 years in one of the top Indian company. I've applied to ACS on 09/04/10 with all supporting documents and for experience letter submitted a reference letter(from my colleague) and affivadit(as my company will not provided any kind of detailed experience letter). But today I got a mail from my CO asking a detailed experience letter in company letter head.
> 
> ...


Hi Balaji

an affidavit doesnt work if you are not able to provide any document. you have to give them a statutory declaration. search teh forum for statutory declaration, you will get a lot of info on teh same, basically you have to write in it that you are not able to manage the same as you fear loosing your job and mention all your roles and responsibilities in it. attach company profile/brochure etc..


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

I informed my manager that I am panning to do a distance MBA and want reference letter for the same.. They addressed the letter to the Dean of the college i mentioned and provided the letter.. ACS accepted this letter as a proof.

Enquire with your CO if you can submit a similar reference


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Balaji,

I used a statutory declaration and was successful. I can PM you the format if you like.

Also, you could use your payslips and your company profile with your duty statement.

BTW, have you quit fast bowling for India ?. 

Just kidding ...

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Guys,
got email acknwoledgement today from ACS. They have given a new reference number to track the status online. The current status is "in process"


----------



## balajee (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi anj, tanhum & fohan thanks for your reply and suggestion. I will go with statutory declaration.

Thanks
Balaji


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I haven't still recieved any mail yet :confused2:
is the case managed by the same CO????


app said:


> Guys,
> got email acknwoledgement today from ACS. They have given a new reference number to track the status online. The current status is "in process"


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> I haven't still recieved any mail yet :confused2:
> is the case managed by the same CO????


no gaurav, its a different CO this time.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm not sure it applies for everyone.

I've emailed my former CO today, she told me that ACS has received my application for review yesterday and will confirm receipt soon.

I also asked how long the process will take and she replied:

Unfortunately I can not advise of a time frame but we are finalising the Review applications under the transitional arrangements as soon as possible so I would assume this may be done prior to the 4-6 week timeframe.




app said:


> no gaurav, its a different CO this time.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Rub said:


> I'm not sure it applies for everyone.
> 
> I've emailed my former CO today, she told me that ACS has received my application for review yesterday and will confirm receipt soon.
> 
> ...


Wow,

That is one nice well mannered CO ?!.

Mine never gave me a straight answer, I asked one thing and he replied "by cut and paste !".

Good for you Rub, keep us informed about your progress with ACS, we are right behind you.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, for once, it's nice to have a honest reply instead of those generic 'cut and paste' answers.

I'll keep you guys posted as usual. Besides ACS re-assessment, I also have a 457 visa application being processed by DIAC currently. My meds have been finalised today (one week after application was lodged) and status is showing 'Health requirements finalised - application being processed further'. Anyone has an idea how long it might take for CO to make a decision?

Cheers,
Rub



foha2012 said:


> Wow,
> 
> That is one nice well mannered CO ?!.
> 
> ...


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Rub,

The first time, it took one month, the second time it took 12 weeks!

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> Yes, for once, it's nice to have a honest reply instead of those generic 'cut and paste' answers.
> 
> I'll keep you guys posted as usual. Besides ACS re-assessment, I also have a 457 visa application being processed by DIAC currently. My meds have been finalised today (one week after application was lodged) and status is showing 'Health requirements finalised - application being processed further'. Anyone has an idea how long it might take for CO to make a decision?
> 
> ...


Hi Rub,
All the best. About the timeline for 457, you could get it anywhere from 3 to 6 weeks.

app


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi App,

Thanks, I hope it doesn't take too long, I'm planning to leave for melbourne in september. Then if things go well with ACS re-assessment, I can also apply for PR this year itself.



app said:


> Hi Rub,
> All the best. About the timeline for 457, you could get it anywhere from 3 to 6 weeks.
> 
> app


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
I had sent my application through speedpost on 30th June and the same was collected in Victoria Bldg on 7th July. I got this information through speed post tracking.

Now my problem is that ACs have not still acknowledged the receival of my documents till date. I have mailed them thrice to confirm the same. Yet there is no response from ACS.
Is this normal???? It has been 9 days now after they have received the application.

Kindly suggest


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

In the reply I got from my CO, she said that I should allow 7 to 10 working days for getting an offical acknowledgement that ACS has received my application. However, she confirmed informally in her mail that they had received my documents.



Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> I had sent my application through speedpost on 30th June and the same was collected in Victoria Bldg on 7th July. I got this information through speed post tracking.
> 
> Now my problem is that ACs have not still acknowledged the receival of my documents till date. I have mailed them thrice to confirm the same. Yet there is no response from ACS.
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for replyinh RUB,
What is your Application status????? any Expectations that they will revert back by this month end???


Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the reply I got from my CO, she said that I should allow 7 to 10 working days for getting an offical acknowledgement that ACS has received my application. However, she confirmed informally in her mail that they had received my documents.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

guyz,
After repeatedly harassing the ACS through my mails, they have finally replied me :focus:
My status shows 'WITH ASSESSOR' and the CO is different this time.
Any updates for u all.... pls post here. 




Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the reply I got from my CO, she said that I should allow 7 to 10 working days for getting an offical acknowledgement that ACS has received my application. However, she confirmed informally in her mail that they had received my documents.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Good news for you then, I have no updates at all. I'm going to contact them again next week.

What are your plans in case of positive ANZSCO assessment? Would you go immediately for a 175 visa or are you waiting for SMP?

Me , I've decided to wait until september and consider all possible options, 175, SMP or even ENS if i can persuade my employer that with a positive skills assessment there is no need to wait for two years.



Gaurav said:


> guyz,
> After repeatedly harassing the ACS through my mails, they have finally replied me :focus:
> My status shows 'WITH ASSESSOR' and the CO is different this time.
> Any updates for u all.... pls post here.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

My only plan is apply to 176 (Relative sponsored) if I manage to get ANZSCO in Schedule3. 



Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good news for you then, I have no updates at all. I'm going to contact them again next week.
> 
> ...


----------



## atif (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a question If i am sending the application for reassessment through DHL then on which address i have to send it ?


----------



## beetle (Apr 8, 2010)

atif said:


> I have a question If i am sending the application for reassessment through DHL then on which address i have to send it ?


I used Clarence Street address and addressed to the Deputy Director.

--
beetle


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good news for you then, I have no updates at all. I'm going to contact them again next week.
> 
> ...


Hi Rub,

I think the other reason employer needs two years before sponsoring ENS is the DIAC requirement for the sponsor that the job they sponsor for must be open for at least 2 or 3 years. Since after two years of experience, they may be able to convince the DIAC for that position. 
But yes, the primary reason would to be ensure you dont switch company very soon after coming to Australia.

About my application. I have no updates yet. Its still "in process".


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I got ACS email acknowledgement today. I got new reference number and status is 'In Process'. 

Can you guys also post the initials of your new CO plz? I've noticed something strange in my case, the email was sent by a skills assessment officer but on the tracking web site, in 'Managed by' , I see the name of the person whom I believe to be the certifications and skills assessment manager (you know, the one whose name appears on your assessment letter). Is this the case for every one here? Has ACS put that so that we don't try to ask too many questions and just wait quietly or what?



app said:


> Hi Rub,
> 
> I think the other reason employer needs two years before sponsoring ENS is the DIAC requirement for the sponsor that the job they sponsor for must be open for at least 2 or 3 years. Since after two years of experience, they may be able to convince the DIAC for that position.
> But yes, the primary reason would to be ensure you dont switch company very soon after coming to Australia.
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations!!!
:clap2:



Gaurav said:


> guyz,
> After repeatedly harassing the ACS through my mails, they have finally replied me :focus:
> My status shows 'WITH ASSESSOR' and the CO is different this time.
> Any updates for u all.... pls post here.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

My case is managed by *HM*


Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got ACS email acknowledgement today. I got new reference number and status is 'In Process'.
> 
> Can you guys also post the initials of your new CO plz? I've noticed something strange in my case, the email was sent by a skills assessment officer but on the tracking web site, in 'Managed by' , I see the name of the person whom I believe to be the certifications and skills assessment manager (you know, the one whose name appears on your assessment letter). Is this the case for every one here? Has ACS put that so that we don't try to ask too many questions and just wait quietly or what?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

same for me, look at your previous letter and you'll see what i meant.



Gaurav said:


> My case is managed by *HM*


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Is ur status changed to * With Assessor *???


Rub said:


> same for me, look at your previous letter and you'll see what i meant.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, 

mine is still 'in process'. Your status change was pretty quick, do you have post tracking number already?



Gaurav said:


> Is ur status changed to * With Assessor *???


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

The Registered Post no is not appearing (which means that the decision is not yet taken), I really don't know whether it will be good or bad for me.... as the status appeared *WITH ASSESSOR *immediately the first time I had logged in


Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> mine is still 'in process'. Your status change was pretty quick, do you have post tracking number already?


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got ACS email acknowledgement today. I got new reference number and status is 'In Process'.
> 
> Can you guys also post the initials of your new CO plz? I've noticed something strange in my case, the email was sent by a skills assessment officer but on the tracking web site, in 'Managed by' , I see the name of the person whom I believe to be the certifications and skills assessment manager (you know, the one whose name appears on your assessment letter). Is this the case for every one here? Has ACS put that so that we don't try to ask too many questions and just wait quietly or what?


mine is same as you. May be its because our documents have already been reviewed and assessed. and only requires decision making based on the original report submitted by usual COs.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

It has been 3 days now and my status is still *With Assessor*
I have asked for_ Analyst Programmer against my initial Computing Professional(Oracle Specialist)_

Any chances u feel that they will fulfil the request, m getting a bit nervous


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hope for the best, I really don't know if it's good or bad news that they were so quick.



Gaurav said:


> It has been 3 days now and my status is still *With Assessor*
> I have asked for_ Analyst Programmer against my initial Computing Professional(Oracle Specialist)_
> 
> Any chances u feel that they will fulfil the request, m getting a bit nervous


----------



## Ozzie5 (Jul 17, 2010)

*acs re-assessment*

guys. 175 candidate from Croatia and ACS assessment done on June 29th reporting 

I asked to be assessed as IT manager ASCO. The law had changed an on June 29th I got 2231-79 with nothin in particular stated. 
Both IT manager or 2231-79 are only on schedule 4. 
The dilemma is - to ask for re-assessment in somethin' fit to schedule 4 or directly to schedule 3 as I actually work as a system analyst - ANZSCO 261112 ?! 

Did any of you find an answer to 2 basic questions:
1) does a new assessment "discard" the result of a previous one?
2) do any new documents need to be sent-in for the full re-assessment with ACS to be inline with Schedule 3 ?
keep in touch... :juggle:


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Yes, re-assessment will discard your previous assessment result.

secondly, you should attach a letter stating the reason, that why you are applying for a reassessment and why you want the ANZSCO code from schedule 3.

Also, dont forget to send them a photocopy of your previous assessment letter.

Hurry up! before ACS change their mind and ask fees for the reassessment, as you know right now it is free.


Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




Ozzie5 said:


> guys. 175 candidate from Croatia and ACS assessment done on June 29th reporting
> 
> I asked to be assessed as IT manager ASCO. The law had changed an on June 29th I got 2231-79 with nothin in particular stated.
> Both IT manager or 2231-79 are only on schedule 4.
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

By this time, you should have already appied for the re-assessment. 

Anyways, it's better late than never, so ask them to give you System Analyst from the Schedule 3 only.

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



Ozzie5 said:


> guys. 175 candidate from Croatia and ACS assessment done on June 29th reporting
> 
> I asked to be assessed as IT manager ASCO. The law had changed an on June 29th I got 2231-79 with nothin in particular stated.
> Both IT manager or 2231-79 are only on schedule 4.
> ...


----------



## Ozzie5 (Jul 17, 2010)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> Yes, re-assessment will discard your previous assessment result.
> 
> ...



well, that's the dilemma - > what happens if the result of the new ACS assessment will be: FAILED, does the previous one still count as a positive ?

BTW, I applied for assessment on MAy 5th but the results reached me on wednesday last week, dated June 29th

:focus:


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Buddy,

I would still say that your are wasting your time in speculating things and frickling your mind pessimistically. 

So, hurry up and apply for re-assessment, time's running by.

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



Ozzie5 said:


> well, that's the dilemma - > what happens if the result of the new ACS assessment will be: FAILED, does the previous one still count as a positive ?
> 
> BTW, I applied for assessment on MAy 5th but the results reached me on wednesday last week, dated June 29th
> 
> :focus:


----------



## rpkbuviki (May 2, 2010)

Hi Ozzie5

I don't think reassesment replaces your old assesment. It's no where mentioned so ( unless Imissed it). If you are so concerened send them a mail to the following link ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community so that you can confirm that working on speculations. I found them quite helpful at times.

lane:Rpkbuviki
Here I come OZ

QUOTE=Ozzie5;338455]well, that's the dilemma - > what happens if the result of the new ACS assessment will be: FAILED, does the previous one still count as a positive ?

BTW, I applied for assessment on MAy 5th but the results reached me on wednesday last week, dated June 29th

:focus:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ozzie5 (Jul 17, 2010)

I did that, got no reply even after 5 days 

Well, guess I'll just go for reassessment due to change in ASCO to ANZSCO. 

May I provide additional documents ? Or just a form and cert. copy of old letter ?

:juggle:



rpkbuviki said:


> Hi Ozzie5
> 
> I don't think reassesment replaces your old assesment. It's no where mentioned so ( unless Imissed it). If you are so concerened send them a mail to the following link [ (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community[/url] so that you can confirm that working on speculations. I found them quite helpful at times.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Anyone got an update from ACS concerning free re-assessment? Gaurav and Harshal had their status as 'with assessor' if i'm not mistaken. Still no registered post number?

My status is still 'in process'. It's starting to get on my nerves, if ACS will take 12 weeks again for re-assessment, I'm going to mail them and complain.


----------



## Lawren4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Pal,

Any one attempt to apply ACS with only 2 years "*highly relevant*" work experience?

how to prove the work experience is "*highly relevant*" with your bachelor qualification?

thanks.

Lawrence


----------



## E36 (Mar 12, 2010)

rpkbuviki said:


> Hi Ozzie5
> 
> I don't think reassesment replaces your old assesment. It's no where mentioned so ( unless Imissed it). If you are so concerened send them a mail to the following link ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community so that you can confirm that working on speculations. I found them quite helpful at times.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I had asked ACS regarding this but with no reply yet.
But in the document at http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/do...t_PASA_ during_ASCO-ANZSCO_transformation.pdf, it stated:
- wish to be reassessed under ANZSCO standard, and their ASCO occupation information may not be considered under skilled visa program ASCO-ANZSCO transitional arrangements endorsed by DIAC.

Isn't it this means your old ASCO code will be invalid after your ask for re-assessment.


----------



## renatapeche (Jul 26, 2010)

*ACS Assessment 2231-19 Systems Programmer*



navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> By this time, you should have already appied for the re-assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys

I have received my ACS assessment on 21st June with the ASCO 2231-19 Systems programmer but unfortunatelly it is not in Schedule 3 and not in Schedule 4 so I think I have to go for a re-assessment.. can any body help me with a model of the letter I have to send to ACS to ask for a new ANZSCO code?

Thanks!!


----------



## renatapeche (Jul 26, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hope for the best, I really don't know if it's good or bad news that they were so quick.


Hi Rub

For the re-assessment, did you send another labour certificate from your employeer? or just the reason letter and the certified copy of the old assessment? Please let me know, I'm in the same situation, I received my assessment on 21rt June with the ASCO 2231-19 and this code is not in Schedule 3 or 4.

Thanks!


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I didn't send any new letter from my employer, just the review form, certified copy of old letter and a letter explaining I want a change of code.



renatapeche said:


> Hi Rub
> 
> For the re-assessment, did you send another labour certificate from your employeer? or just the reason letter and the certified copy of the old assessment? Please let me know, I'm in the same situation, I received my assessment on 21rt June with the ASCO 2231-19 and this code is not in Schedule 3 or 4.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## renatapeche (Jul 26, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't send any new letter from my employer, just the review form, certified copy of old letter and a letter explaining I want a change of code.


Thanks Rub

Any suggestions for the letter? or just mention the new ANZSCO code I want?


----------



## boxerboy (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm a newbie here and just like most i have applied for a re-assessment. It's been more than a week now since I sent my documents and still don't get any acknowledgement. Wonder if somebody here experience the same.


----------



## thefugitive (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi everyone

I got my assesment under 2231-79 as a network administrator.

Now working as a senior system analyst from last 2 years do you guys think I am eligible for System analyst under schedule 3

or wait for SMPs to come and then apply for a state migration.

But for system analyst my current employer will not issue a letter and if i need a affidevit to tell my work experience or what I do will that be consider positive.

Regards


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone got an update from ACS concerning free re-assessment? Gaurav and Harshal had their status as 'with assessor' if i'm not mistaken. Still no registered post number?
> 
> My status is still 'in process'. It's starting to get on my nerves, if ACS will take 12 weeks again for re-assessment, I'm going to mail them and complain.


Hi Rub, 

No updates yet for me. It is still in process


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

I would suggest you to send them email regarding the acknowledgement of your application status, like the way Gaurav did. 

Then, I'm sure your status might also get updated to "With Assessor"

These ACS guys need a ping always, otherwise they won't move their fingure even to act upon...

Besh Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




app said:


> Hi Rub,
> 
> No updates yet for me. It is still in process


----------



## lexbunde (Jul 22, 2010)

I am applying a fresh for ACS. I applied on 23rd June, and recieved an assesment letter dated 16 July using ASCO Codes. I was assessed as Group A in 2231-79 (NET Technologies Specialist). I am now applying for the Developer Programmer. I dont qualify for review because I recieved the letter after 30 June. Does anyone know what criteria differentiates Analyst Programmer from developer Programmer ?
I am applying for Developer Programmer because most of my experience has ben either as Software Developer or Systems Developer.


----------



## renatapeche (Jul 26, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone got an update from ACS concerning free re-assessment? Gaurav and Harshal had their status as 'with assessor' if i'm not mistaken. Still no registered post number?
> 
> My status is still 'in process'. It's starting to get on my nerves, if ACS will take 12 weeks again for re-assessment, I'm going to mail them and complain.


Hi Rub

which address did you send the re-assessment letter? I want to send to:
Deputy Director
PO Box Q534, 
Queen Victoria Building, 
Sydney NSW 1230, 
AUSTRALIA

as indicated in the Re-assessment Form but my courier DHL do not send to P.O.Box addresses they say I need to send to a person and give his/her name

Thanks in advice!


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

You can't courier to a P.O box, that's why I sent mine by registered post.



renatapeche said:


> Hi Rub
> 
> which address did you send the re-assessment letter? I want to send to:
> Deputy Director
> ...


----------



## renatapeche (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi All

Please check the message in the ACS Web page:

_THE DEADLINE FOR SUBMISSION OF APPLICATIONS FOR REVIEW OF SUITABLE ASSESSMENT OUTCOME, FREE OF CHARGE UNDER THE ACS TRANSITIONAL ARRANGEMENTS, IS 13 AUGUST 2010.
_
So please hurry and send the re-assessment request before it's too late.

Bye!


----------



## drag288 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Confusion*

I have received my ACS skill assessment letter on 23rd of May 2010.
Do I need to get the skill assessment done under the new ANZSCO? or use the same ASCO based code and apply for 175GSM?


Please advice 
Thanks


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Friends,
It's the 6th day after my Case has been Finalised, yet ACS is not updating the Registered Post number. 
What should I do, do u suggest me to email them???????
Or They might have already dispached the post but not yet updated the Registration number????????


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

drag288 said:


> I have received my ACS skill assessment letter on 23rd of May 2010.
> Do I need to get the skill assessment done under the new ANZSCO? or use the same ASCO based code and apply for 175GSM?
> 
> 
> ...



It's depend on your result. If your result maped with ANZSCO code and you satisfied getting this result then you don't need reassesment. 

If you apply for 175 then your result must maped under schedule 3


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

What about Computing Professionals 2231-79 (Oracle,Java,network,Linux,Unix, etc specialists)?????
Will ACS give them ANZSCO from Schedule 3?????? bcos 2231-79(nec) is mapped in Schedule4 but not the specialisations 


era7bd said:


> It's depend on your result. If your result maped with ANZSCO code and you satisfied getting this result then you don't need reassesment.
> 
> If you apply for 175 then your result must maped under schedule 3


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

If it's been 6 days from the date your case been finalized and the Registered Post No. is not updated then I would suggest you to send them a mail as a reminder.

These ACS chaps alwyas need a ping to start, move and finish upon a task...

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



Gaurav said:


> Friends,
> It's the 6th day after my Case has been Finalised, yet ACS is not updating the Registered Post number.
> What should I do, do u suggest me to email them???????
> Or They might have already dispached the post but not yet updated the Registration number????????


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Friends,
> It's the 6th day after my Case has been Finalised, yet ACS is not updating the Registered Post number.
> What should I do, do u suggest me to email them???????
> Or They might have already dispached the post but not yet updated the Registration number????????


Dear Gaurav,

You may never see a registered post number, normally, the letter arrives before that. ACS are not very fond of updating their on-line status.

You should keep an eye on the door bell, 5 days is the usual time for a letter to arrive from AUS.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> What about Computing Professionals 2231-79 (Oracle,Java,network,Linux,Unix, etc specialists)?????
> Will ACS give them ANZSCO from Schedule 3?????? bcos 2231-79(nec) is mapped in Schedule4 but not the specialisations



If you have skilled on oracle or java then you may apply for the following catagory

Develop Programmer
Analyst Programmer


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Earlier (during my fresh application) they had displayed the registered post number and then I got the result after few days.
are they not updating bcos i have applied for free re-assessment??? 



foha2012 said:


> Dear Gaurav,
> 
> You may never see a registered post number, normally, the letter arrives before that. ACS are not very fond of updating their on-line status.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I have applied for Analyst Programmer


era7bd said:


> If you have skilled on oracle or java then you may apply for the following catagory
> 
> Develop Programmer
> Analyst Programmer


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

A fresh registerd post is anyway a Registered Post, does'nt matter irrespective of whether it is concerning to assessment or re-assesment. 

So, without a further do in speculating and wasting time, you should contact ACS asap.

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




Gaurav said:


> Earlier (during my fresh application) they had displayed the registered post number and then I got the result after few days.
> are they not updating bcos i have applied for free re-assessment???


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> I have applied for Analyst Programmer



You are in the right way. Just keep patient.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Today is the 9th Day after my Case has finalised and still the ACS has not updated the Resigetred Post number; neither are they replying to my email. 

Any update for u guys??????????


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

Nothing for me, status is still 'In Process'. I also sent mail but got no reply.



Gaurav said:


> Today is the 9th Day after my Case has finalised and still the ACS has not updated the Resigetred Post number; neither are they replying to my email.
> 
> Any update for u guys??????????


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Registered Post No appeared, Hope they give me Analyst Programmer ray:


Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nothing for me, status is still 'In Process'. I also sent mail but got no reply.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Today is the 9th Day after my Case has finalised and still the ACS has not updated the Resigetred Post number; neither are they replying to my email.
> 
> Any update for u guys??????????


Boss,

Email them ASAP and ask them to send you a scanned copy. They might have put the wrong address on !. Same happened with me. 

Those ACS people are clumsy !. 

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Can you tell whether Victoria State asked you to show some funds in your account, as it is asked in case of while applying for Canada immigration? 

Appreciate, if you could share your thoughts and experineces with us

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




foha2012 said:


> Boss,
> 
> Email them ASAP and ask them to send you a scanned copy. They might have put the wrong address on !. Same happened with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

navendum said:


> Hey! Pal,
> 
> Can you tell whether Victoria State asked you to show some funds in your account, as it is asked in case of while applying for Canada immigration?
> 
> ...


No. Vic didn't ask for any bank statement. 

And as for Canada, I didn't go that far 

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Will they agree to give scanned copy??????? they r so stiff and non-cooperative. 
What reason should I mention, so that they will send the scanned copy immediately??????? 


foha2012 said:


> Boss,
> 
> Email them ASAP and ask them to send you a scanned copy. They might have put the wrong address on !. Same happened with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Will they agree to give scanned copy??????? they r so stiff and non-cooperative.
> What reason should I mention, so that they will send the scanned copy immediately???????


Just ask politely,

They are not too friendly but when talked with respect they usually do what you ask them to do. Address them on a first name basis. Don't go about talking "Respected Mister XX". Just call him / her with their first name. Stand equal to them. We are paying them, they are not giving us any free favors !

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Asked her politely, let's C 


foha2012 said:


> Just ask politely,
> 
> They are not too friendly but when talked with respect they usually do what you ask them to do. Address them on a first name basis. Don't go about talking "Respected Mister XX". Just call him / her with their first name. Stand equal to them. We are paying them, they are not giving us any free favors !
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guyz,
I got Programmer Analyst ANZSCO after re-assessment of Computing Professional (Oracle Specialist). :humble:
Am I the 1st man in the universe to get ANZSCO????????????

Any updates for any1?????? pls post here....... :grouphug:

:bolt: will apply for 176 (Relative Sponsored) today itself.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations gaurav..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Anj 
At least the process has started for me.... 


anj1976 said:


> congratulations gaurav..


----------



## mgn_v (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats Gaurav.

My application status shows 'With Assessor".



Gaurav said:


> Guyz,
> I got Programmer Analyst ANZSCO after re-assessment of Computing Professional (Oracle Specialist). :humble:
> Am I the 1st man in the universe to get ANZSCO????????????
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes it has


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Guyz,
> I got Programmer Analyst ANZSCO after re-assessment of Computing Professional (Oracle Specialist). :humble:
> Am I the 1st man in the universe to get ANZSCO????????????
> 
> ...



Congrat baby..........................................


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats and all the best for your visa application.



Gaurav said:


> Guyz,
> I got Programmer Analyst ANZSCO after re-assessment of Computing Professional (Oracle Specialist). :humble:
> Am I the 1st man in the universe to get ANZSCO????????????
> 
> ...


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

Congratulations!!!

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




Gaurav said:


> Guyz,
> I got Programmer Analyst ANZSCO after re-assessment of Computing Professional (Oracle Specialist). :humble:
> Am I the 1st man in the universe to get ANZSCO????????????
> 
> ...


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats mate.. All d best for your visa app..mine still in process..will email them tomorrow..its been 5 weeks now.


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

Set hai boss !!

Lucky you, Congrats mate!

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## foha2012 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Anzsco 261111*

Mates, 

If anyone gets acs approval on 261111, please contact me, I am also applying under the same category and I can use any help I can get.

Cheers,

TAA


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

*Congrats!!*

WOW!!! Congratulations Gaurav :clap2: and all the best for your 176 application.. 

Btw even I have asked for analyst programmer. l have my fingers crossed..... my status is with assessor.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
Thank u all for the wishes, I was busy these 2 days gathering the required documents so was not able to visit forum. I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored) on 9th August itself.

Any Updates for those who had applied for re-assessment???? For those who are waiting for the results, no need to worry as ACS adopted a generous behaviour these days and will surely grant your request.
Only irritating thing is the transit time, it took me 2 weeks to get result after the Case was finalised and it took 1 week to change the status from 'With Assessor' to 'Case Finalised'


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

That's the spirit and positive attitude. Keep it up.


Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:




Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Thank u all for the wishes, I was busy these 2 days gathering the required documents so was not able to visit forum. I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored) on 9th August itself.
> 
> Any Updates for those who had applied for re-assessment???? For those who are waiting for the results, no need to worry as ACS adopted a generous behaviour these days and will surely grant your request.
> Only irritating thing is the transit time, it took me 2 weeks to get result after the Case was finalised and it took 1 week to change the status from 'With Assessor' to 'Case Finalised'


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the assurance ...  Yes it took 1 week for my status to move from with assessor to case finalised. NOw awaiting the letter




Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Thank u all for the wishes, I was busy these 2 days gathering the required documents so was not able to visit forum. I have applied for 176 (Relative Sponsored) on 9th August itself.
> 
> Any Updates for those who had applied for re-assessment???? For those who are waiting for the results, no need to worry as ACS adopted a generous behaviour these days and will surely grant your request.
> Only irritating thing is the transit time, it took me 2 weeks to get result after the Case was finalised and it took 1 week to change the status from 'With Assessor' to 'Case Finalised'


----------



## tanhum (Jul 1, 2010)

hi everyone.. I have a good news.. I got the letter from ACS yesterday. I got the ANZSCO for Analyst programmer.. Now I have to concentrate on the IELTS


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats tanhum..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

C I had told u, u will get it.......... congrats buddy :clap2:
best of luck for IELTS.


tanhum said:


> hi everyone.. I have a good news.. I got the letter from ACS yesterday. I got the ANZSCO for Analyst programmer.. Now I have to concentrate on the IELTS


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> C I had told u, u will get it.......... congrats buddy :clap2:
> best of luck for IELTS.


Hi Buddy.

Please give me some guideline about reassessment. I got Network Security specialist (2231-79) on June 6, 2010. But I intend to reassessment for ICT Security Specialist (262112). What should I do?

1. Which papers are needs for reassessment? Would I send all scanned file which I sent for ACS assessment. 

2. Would I send all hard copy by courier service?

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

You will have to lodge a new application that means a loss of 400AUD.
Ask ACS if they can re-consider ur application, frankly i don't have much hopes.... let's give a try. 

I have replied ur PM.

If u want immediate results, the 4 to 5 days of transit time can be saved (to an fro) if u use DHL. DHL is quick they deliverd my parcel on the 3rd day (as there was sunday in between).



era7bd said:


> Hi Buddy.
> 
> Please give me some guideline about reassessment. I got Network Security specialist (2231-79) on June 6, 2010. But I intend to reassessment for ICT Security Specialist (262112). What should I do?
> 
> ...


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

*Still in Process*

Mine is still in Process. 

I have sent few emails to them..But no response (other than an automated reply).

Has Anyone else's status changed other than tanhum & Gaurav?


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have a feeling they are having some trouble with those Data Warehousing cases. My status is also still 'In Process'. I've found on several forums that many programmers have succesfully received their new ANZSCO code.

I've sent numerous mails as well, but my CO is getting on my nerves, she's not replying at all..



app said:


> Mine is still in Process.
> 
> I have sent few emails to them..But no response (other than an automated reply).
> 
> Has Anyone else's status changed other than tanhum & Gaurav?


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> You will have to lodge a new application that means a loss of 400AUD.
> Ask ACS if they can re-consider ur application, frankly i don't have much hopes.... let's give a try.
> 
> I have replied ur PM.
> ...




Thx for your quick reply.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

I have received an email from ACS today, they say that they are unable to reach a decision on my review and will not proceed further. They are asking to lodge a new application with more detailed references and pay the new fee.

That's it for me, i'm done with them, I'm not going to pay them for any other application. Besides, it seems like a 2-year wait for a 175 visa now and dunno what will happen with new government etc.

I think I'm going to go on my 457 visa and then go the ENS way for PR.

Good luck to all those who are currently in process with ACS or DIAC for the lucky ones who have got a successful re-assessment.




Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a feeling they are having some trouble with those Data Warehousing cases. My status is also still 'In Process'. I've found on several forums that many programmers have succesfully received their new ANZSCO code.
> 
> I've sent numerous mails as well, but my CO is getting on my nerves, she's not replying at all..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

RUB,
As u have 475 u don't have any issues, the best u can do is go for SMP. 


Rub said:


> I have received an email from ACS today, they say that they are unable to reach a decision on my review and will not proceed further. They are asking to lodge a new application with more detailed references and pay the new fee.
> 
> That's it for me, i'm done with them, I'm not going to pay them for any other application. Besides, it seems like a 2-year wait for a 175 visa now and dunno what will happen with new government etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

*How much more time? ACS- with assessor & Registered post# updated*

My status is 'With assessor' and the registered post number is also updated.
How much more do i have to wait to have the letter in my hand? (in Delhi)

Is there any other status also- like 'Case finalised' or something after which they'll post the letter?


----------



## app (Apr 30, 2010)

Finally!!!! I got my letter today and its in the new ANASCO code.....it seem to have come 2 weeks back, but since I was out of town, noticed only today..
It was a long 6 months for ACS itself..
Thanks for all your help and support guys,
Now I ll start preparing docs for 175. I need some guidance to the steps. Will post it in a new thread.
Thanks and best of luck for those who are waiting.


----------



## ebanster (Sep 21, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't send any new letter from my employer, just the review form, certified copy of old letter and a letter explaining I want a change of code.


Can someone help me on the following?
I have received a positive assessment on 2231-79 (Computing Prof nec) last March. I called up ACS and informed me that I just needed to send them a certified copy of the ACS result letter. I would like to apply for 261311 (Analyst Programmer) now so that I can apply for Relative-sponsored visa (Subclass 176). Can anyone advise me on the following?

*1. What other documents/forms do I need aside from ACS result letter as they would need to know that I am applying for 261311 (Analyst Programmer)? How much and how do I pay? (Last time I did it online) *
*2. Will the new result invalidate my previous result in the ASCO list? If I get a negative assessment in ANZSCO list, I would like to use the old one so I still have an option for State-sponsored visa (hoping the SMP will be finalized soon)*

If anyone is willing to send me a copy of the explanation letter regarding # 1 as well. Highly appreciated. I am losing time as I don't know which option I should take.


----------



## Rub (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi,

That's cool, what ANZSCO code did you get?

I've been in Melbourne for more than 1 week now otherwise, am really loving it here and the new job is also great. For PR, I'll probably go via the ENS scheme now when my employer will sponsor me, it seems much easier than going through the skilled independent pathway.



app said:


> Finally!!!! I got my letter today and its in the new ANASCO code.....it seem to have come 2 weeks back, but since I was out of town, noticed only today..
> It was a long 6 months for ACS itself..
> Thanks for all your help and support guys,
> Now I ll start preparing docs for 175. I need some guidance to the steps. Will post it in a new thread.
> Thanks and best of luck for those who are waiting.


----------



## ebanster (Sep 21, 2010)

Rub said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's cool, what ANZSCO code did you get?
> 
> I've been in Melbourne for more than 1 week now otherwise, am really loving it here and the new job is also great. For PR, I'll probably go via the ENS scheme now when my employer will sponsor me, it seems much easier than going through the skilled independent pathway.


Can I apply through your employer who sponsored you?


----------

